# Need a Clomid buddy!



## 1nceUponATime

I'm starting 50mg of Clomid tomorrow (CD 3-7) for the first time...and I am hoping to ovulate for the first time ever! Any one starting Clomid as well? Or anyone whose a clomid veteran have any advice?


----------



## MrsKitty

1nceUponATime said:


> I'm starting 50mg of Clomid tomorrow (CD 3-7) for the first time...and I am hoping to ovulate for the first time ever! Any one starting Clomid as well? Or anyone whose a clomid veteran have any advice?

Hi, I am not taking it but have (I am doing IVF at mo). Just wanted to wish you luck and throw a bit advise in. I took it on an evening and all the advise I got said to do this, it means any side effects were during sleep time (well that was the plan lol). It made me really tired so I would say grab rest and take it easy. Only other thing I had with second round was some visual disturbances (pretty common), did not last out but was a bit freaky. Just something to be aware of. Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thank you! What exactly was your visual disturbance like? How long did it last?


----------



## Motherof2CA

I'm am too on my first cycle of clomid day 3-7 today is day 6 for me!! I go in for a 12 day scan on Monday! I do already have two kids ages 10 and 5. But was diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago so now onto clomid since my progesterone was at a .5 on day 21. Now on clomid and metformin!!! Can I be your buddy?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> I'm am too on my first cycle of clomid day 3-7 today is day 6 for me!! I go in for a 12 day scan on Monday! I do already have two kids ages 10 and 5. But was diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago so now onto clomid since my progesterone was at a .5 on day 21. Now on clomid and metformin!!! Can I be your buddy?

Absolutely! Are you going to be using OPK's or charting at all. I starting charting this month, and I will be using OPK's....I also have a day 21 blood draw scheduled with my doctor ! Good Luck!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Well since I have PCOS my RE told me OpKs won't do anything but drive me crazy but little does he know I'm a POAS addict so no stopping me! I bought 100 OPK online to start the war so YES I am using OpKs haha. I do temp and love it. He gave me some needles and stuff for trigger shots incase I need them soon he said they will teach me how to use them on my day 12 scan. My husband is also taking male fertalaide per my REs suggestion he said it wouldn't hurt. I'm excited that we are buddies


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I don't have PCOS, right now my condition is really just unexplained infertility, so the first step is hormones. AF doesn't come for me at all without birth control...I just spent a hundred days waiting for it to come (doesn't even come with Provera), so I did a cycle reset with BCP and I'm taking Clomid straight from my withdraw bleed. If the 50mg doesn't work we will try 100mg....after that, my doctor said she will have to refer me to a different specialist for injectables. So, I'm crossing my fingers this Clomid works its magic. I am really frustrated with myself!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I started temping this month too...I'm only on day 3 but I already think my chart makes no sense lol my temperature seems like its not very consistent.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Hahahh you crack me up your like my little duckling haha we haven't been temping much we didn't wan to stress out. I went from no AF from May to September then took provera to kick start me that was my October AF then the obgyn referred me to an RE. He gave me clomid for days 3-7. I am a few days ahead of you on our first round of clomid so it will be nice to share symptoms and push eachother thru. We want a baby girl . I told my husband lets make a vision board lol cute shoes, princess stuff you name it so we always have positive thoughts. Don't get me wrong we love making a baby BD is no problem for us haha. I am just an inpatient person wish someone would invent pregnancy test that show 1DPO lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yeah definitely! My only problem is not ovulating...I wish someone could just shake me and my ovaries would wake up! 

I've always wanted a little boy, and my DH wants one too....I think either of us would be fine with a baby girl though!

Or we could end up with Clomid twins! haha


----------



## Motherof2CA

Right? Here's to clomid twins!! Could you imagine? I'm not ovulating either so here's to hoping this is our month !


----------



## 1nceUponATime

DH & I only want two so...I would be okay with a set of twins! How's taking Clomid going? Getting any side effects? I only took my first yesterday. I noticed it made me a bit drowsy (not too bad) and I got nausea, but it went away right after I ate something.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Today was my last pill! To be honest the only day I had any visible side effects was day one I had this horrible pounding in my ear then I got dizzy. Pretty much that's it. I mean all women are emotional but I didn't scare my husband or anything haha. Don't know if the no side effects is a good thing or bad maybe I just didnt notice them. Are you taking anything else? I have really good insurance so my RE and I have already discussed other methods incase this doesn't work. I'm hoping this is it though as well all hope for that. I noticed today I have slight cramping on and off which is odd so early but we will see if it gets worse


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm not taking anything else for fertility ... I do have a couple bottles of Vitex, but I figured I would give that a shot if Clomid did not work, because I am sure it would take me months to get in to see a specialist. I do take a multivitamin..and melatonin to sleep at night.


----------



## Motherof2CA

The waiting game is soo hard. My hubs is such a strong supporter that I am extremly greatful for. He goes and buys little girl outfits to hang up so we don't loose focus. I anxious to see if this round of clomid works for us. People say they had blurred vision do you have that ?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So far I don't have really any symptoms besides it makes me a little light headed after I take it...but not even too bothersome...and I have had a major headache the last couple days (but headaches are very common for me, so I don't think this is clomid related) I have heard though that some of the side effects don't hit you until after your last pill...but every month might be different too. 

I don't feel super emotional or anything....I feel happy.


----------



## Motherof2CA

I have to tell you tonight I feel lots of movement. Twinges , tightness, and horrible hot flashes! I hope these are all good signs. Happy Thanksgiving buddy


----------



## westernmama

I start my first round of clomid Saturday (11-29) I called my OB/GYN on the day I started spotting so my script says to start tomorrow, however, I know CD1 was Tuesday So starting Saturday!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy Thanksgiving buddy!...All I feel is full (of turkey) and I still have a horrid headache I cannot get rid of !

WesternMama -- That's so exciting! I'm a little ahead of you and Motherof2 is a little ahead of me! Hopefully this ends in BFP for all of us! Baby Dust!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

How you feeling today? I definitely feel side effects from Clomid, I think. Today I feel nauseous and lightheaded. I still have a headache that will not quit. Only today and tomorrow left for pills, then hopefully these side effects will go away.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Today I've been having cramping pinching pain in my right ovarie area. I pray this is a sign that my body is finally doing what it's suppose to. Anxious for my scan on Monday can't wait to tell you how big anything is. We announced it to the family lady night that we have had to turn to infertility treatment. We are all hopeful clomid is all that my body needed. Imagine we would find out before Christmas omg that would be soo nice


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It would be really nice if I ovulated and conceived and found out right around Christmas....but, I try not to get myself worked up too much...I don't want that disappointment...ya know? Are you going to start using OPK's?


----------



## Motherof2CA

Oh man I wrote a post and it didnt go thru. I'm doing better today still hot flashes, no headache although yesterday was horrible. Today just tugging and aches in my right ovarie. Started taking OpKs and see some small progression. Still BD every day per my husband lol going In for my 12 day scan on Monday can't wait to tell you what my follicle sizes are!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have had a backache as well. Kind of like the kind I would get with AF, except my AF is over... Are you on CD 9 now? I'm going to start using OPK's Tuesday (CD10 for me)...I have a million cheapies and then a pack of the clearblue digital smiley ones. I think I'm going to test twice a day. Once in the morning and once in the afternoon. I do not want to miss my surge (if I get one)... FX for both of us!!!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah I bought I feel like 1,000 OpKs lol more like 100 but my husband would say otherwise. I have been doing them 2 times a day. At first I didn't see anything it was negative i just wanted to make sure there was nothing. Then last night I saw a small line. My RE told me that with pCOS it's common to recieve more than one positive opk so he said that method might not work.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

FX you get a positive! I kind of want to use one right now just to see if Clomid gives me a false positive... I heard that it can do that and that's why your not suppose to test during the five days.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Here is mine for today not dark at all but already you can see the line forming. Maybe I am hopeful that this round will work like a normal woman should and today would be day cd9 so this is lovely.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It is looking good! Whenever I used them before the test line would be stark white...so it means something good, I think, since you have at least something, right? 

Baby Dust !


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah before I did clomid my test strips and the digital ones for days would read positive but I never ovulated this is the first time that I see anything this early. They say you can ovulate as early as 5 days after your last pill!!! So excited I'm assuming Monday will be the big confirmation for me


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I hope so...for both of us! Tomorrows my last pill. My headache slightly subsided halfway through the day...but maybe its because I love the Christmas season and we were putting up our tree and decorations, and everything just felt good.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Christmas time makes everything happier for me. I'm glad today is your last pill though I think my body could only take five days lol now I feel like seriously my ovaries are growing no seating position feels good at all. Really uncomfortable. I'm gonna take another opk soon see of there is any progression. Wish I could have you with me in the room for Mondays scan. No matter what if wh ever of us gets pregnant we send gifts. Like a baby outfit or something or I can crochet you a blinket! I may be young but my grandma taught me how to be creative.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

That's great that you feel your ovaries growing! FX you will have some nice and big follies ready to rupture for the scan!! It gives me a lot of hope! I have to start waking up at the same time every day. My temps have kind of been all over the place. Today is my last pill, yay! I'm hoping to feel those ovary pains too!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah everything subsided here really nothing too dramatic. I think after Monday I will see if this is working and hopefully get a peice of Mind knowing the next steps.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am not having a scan, just a 21 day lab to confirm whether or not I O'd. So December 13th I would get the labs and I probably wouldn't find out until a couple days later.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I just used an OPK just for fun to see if it would give me a Clomid false positive...it didn't. Stark white test line. So, I guess I know that if any line shows up its a step in the right direction when I am using them to test.


----------



## Motherof2CA

So here is my test for today!

Not bad for Cd11 right? Ill keep checking today and my scan is tomorrow! Eeek


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It looks good to me! I am overly emotional today. I don't know if it's just because I'm tired, or it's the Clomid. I am not a crier by any means, but I almost cried because my DH thought it would be a good idea to ruin my soda for me (as a joke)...admittedly, I may have flipped out...and that is extremely unusual for me to have that kind of reaction.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah that's not a reason to cry lol blame it on the clomid. Hahha. I promise by 10 am I will tell you good or bad news about the doctor appt


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good Luck! FX you have big follicles!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Well bad news... No eggs yet. They are going to do an aggressive approach and give me a second dose of clomid today instead of 50 mg it's 100 to take this week for five days. I come back next Tuesday at 9 am to see if any formed. I didn't respond to the clomid smaller dose :(. They usually wait till the next period to start again but because I have no eggs they don't know when that will be. So they are starting me now for five days a higher dose.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that hunni...At least their trying to do something about it, instead of waiting for AF to come. I mean is it possible that they just didn't come in yet?...I hear people ovulate as late as like CD 18-22 on Clomid.. You are only on CD 12 right?

Treat yourself to something nice today!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all, I'm now on round 4 of 50mg of clomid,BD'ing every 2 days or so, dont do OPK's ,so FXed that this is it*


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah I told the nurse that with both my kids I ovulated late and she said that this will help stimulate me to ovulate hopefully if not we can move to a more aggressive approach but she is hopeful this will work. My next US will the the 9th which is CD 20. The day before my 33rd birthday lol. So here goes the 100mg watch the mood swings and hot flashes increase ugh


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fret not! You will get through it! I'm on CD9....according to the "average" I should ovulate this weekend. Tomorrow I am going to start really using the OPK's and stuff...but since I have never ovulated, and definitely never charted before...I have no idea when/if ovulation will come....and I won't really know officially till a couple weeks when I get my labs done. That is going to kill me !


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm on CD 6 today, and my 4th day of 100 mg clomid. I tried 50mg last cycle and my progesterone was somewhat elevated on CD21, but I didn't have a positive opk and I didn't get AF. That cycle ended up being 61 days...long, but better than the 74 days the prior one took! I'm hoping this dosage works.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Of course you can join us ! It's nice to have someone join who has been thru this somewhat already. As you can see this was our first rounds and my news was the step up approach and asked to take a second round of clomid the first month.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Of course you can join! I am on cd 9 ...my first cycle of clomid 50mg!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I'm glad you have decided to join us because I am now doing 100 mg I'm the same cycle cause its pointless to wait for my witch to show up to start a new dose when there was absolutely no sign of any follicles literally a blank screen :( I am hopeful this 100 mg works. Have you noticed any increase in side effects at all?


----------



## drjo718

Motherof2CA said:


> I'm glad you have decided to join us because I am now doing 100 mg I'm the same cycle cause its pointless to wait for my witch to show up to start a new dose when there was absolutely no sign of any follicles literally a blank screen :( I am hopeful this 100 mg works. Have you noticed any increase in side effects at all?

The only thing I've noticed is I've felt rather emotional a few times the last 3 days. It's not constant, just comes in spurts for a few hours at a time.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah I think I cried cause my husband didnt hug me long enough hahah he doesn't know when to hold me, kiss me or run haha. So last night first time doing the step up approach where now I'm on 100 mg of clomid I seriously woke up 20 times. I was hot beyond belief my husband said the room was freezing literally the windows were open fan on high and I still was hot. I didn't get this way with 50 mg.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I used a clearblue digital OPK this morning, and I didn't use it right because it errored. Frustrating....but I'll try again this afternoon and use a cup so that if it errors again, I can just do another one right away. Frustrating.

I'm CD 10 today, don't feel anything out of the "normal" (aka ABNORMAL) for me...I'm not sure if I am suppose to feel anything..


----------



## LotusBlooms

Hi Ladies, 

I would love to join this thread if you don't mind! 

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over two years. I am 38, he is 36. I haven't had any BFP's ever. 

I will be starting 50mg of clomid days 3-7 in a couple of days. AF hasn't come for me yet this cycle, I am 12 dpo, but I think she is on her way because I had some spotting today. 

SO, I am scared and excited about starting clomid. I have always had a very regular cycle and perfect temps, but no BFP!!! DH has not had his SA yet, he goes in on Thursday but my gyne wanted to get me started on clomid ASAP because I am older :thumbup: At this point I will take anything if it will help us start a family. I feel like I may have waited too long :cry: but I just wasn't ready in my 20's or early 30's now I am so ready it's unbelievable! 
My sister had beautiful twin baby girls last March and she had just started clomid. She says it is a wonder drug and is certain that it will help, there is some good news for all of us. :happydance:

Baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## Motherof2CA

Welcome to the clomid club! You will find this forum really helpful with all your going thru. 

Update No positive OpK in sight and today is day 3 of 100 mg mid cycle clomid. I sure this RE was right and the step up approach helps. It's weird that all my life I've had periods every 28-30 days. Then in may I stopped having one didnt get one till September after taking provera. Then got my period, 31 days later then strted this first round of clomid. Soo confusing


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lotus,
I'm sorry to hear about your long journey, but I pray your journey is short with Clomid! I hope it is the wonder drug that we all need for our :BFP: !! I have been trying for a shorter time frame, but I feel the same...I would be willing to try anything at this point to get my body to O!

Mother--
How are you feeling today? Are you doing okay?


Today is CD 11 for me, and I took my morning OPK and it was negative...will try again this afternoon. I know they probably wont turn positive if I do O for another couple days...but ugh. Seeing an empty smiley face is disappointing! DH and I will continue to BD every other night, and remain hopeful!

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Motherof2CA

Wow spoke too soon a darker line is starting to show on Opk!!!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I am having horrible emotions let me tell you wowza. Hot flashes at night even though its 40 degrees out and my window is open I am still hot. I didn't get this bad with 50 so I'm praying this is working. My husband just called me to let me know he got the morning off to go to my US next week to see of there is any improvement.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I hope its a positive OPK coming your way Mother!


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone. Had my labs drawn yesterday. FSH 5.1, LH 9.5, so no pcos! Just continuing with clomid and hoping I ovulate. We're going on vacation tomorrow so we'll have lots of relaxing alone time!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mother, I kinda hope since I got side effects that its working too! 

drjo, that's good no PCOS!

:dust:


----------



## Motherof2CA

And here's today's beauty!!! Progress I am starting to see the change since taking 100 then again I ovulate late lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay! I'm going to test again this afternoon, but not really expecting anything...I find it really hard to test in the afternoon and hold my pee for like four hours and try not to drink anything !


----------



## Motherof2CA

I'm on FB with this clomid group and one girl on CD 15 had a light positive , noon Cd 16 barley any line then 11 pm at night CD 16 bam dark positive!! I know everyone is different but you can see that testing more than once cheap OpKs can help. I'm trying to hold mine it too lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Afternoon test was negative.... Maybe tomorrow or Friday! Staying positive.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Clomid is kicking my butt in the emotions department. I am wayyy overly emotional.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Trust me the going to lay down helped me! I hope you get over this slump soon though. I think my ewcm is Happeninf I'm excited


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Any more progression on your OPK? Mine was negative again today...beginning to feel doubtful though I know they probably wouldn't be positive until tomorrow or Saturday. I've noticed I have more CM than usual, but it's creamy not yet the fertile stuff. I hate waiting!!!

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## drjo718

Today's opk! CD 10, took clomid days 3-7.


----------



## Motherof2CA

My opk today. It's not getting much darker ugh. Today is the last day of 100mg. The hot flashes went away. Excited to go to another ultrasound on Tuesday. Don't give up hope Buddy it's still ealry many women ovulate later


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo, your OPK looks so good!...Looks like you might ovulate tomorrow!

Mother, Sorry there is not much of a line on your OPK, but you are still taking the clomid so maybe it wont happen till after you stop!

As for me, my OPK was negative again this morning...and my OPK's haven't really had any progression at all, which is disappointing, but I am still holding out hope...my CM has changed to watery, so I guess that's a good sign...but since this is my first month doing all of this, I am kind of unsure about everything.


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> drjo, your OPK looks so good!...Looks like you might ovulate tomorrow!

I hope I ovulate soon! My opks can look like the one I posted and then be really light and go back and forth before anything actually happens, so we'll see what the next few days bring! I'm on vacation in Florida now (way better than freezing iowa weather), so we have plenty of time to relax and BD during this fertile window :)


----------



## Motherof2CA

You have a long way to go! Not to be mean but don't fret this is your first month trying clomid and be positive that you arnt close to doing other treatment likes IUi or IVf. I'm thinking this weekend we will have some progression both of usD I told my DH that if I get a darker line this weekend then he is not doing his analysis Tuesday because I wanna keep BD lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Maybe all of us will ovulate this weekend !


----------



## Motherof2CA

Lets all bd this weekend! Lol my husband and I love trying so I don't mind. Hahah


----------



## 1nceUponATime

definitely BDing all weekend, we've been bding like every other day just to be safe.


----------



## Motherof2CA

This brings me soo much joy seeing this darker this morning. I'm starting to think on Tuesday they will see good follicles and that this is our month. I promise to test all day today to show you more but this is starting to look hopeful!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Looking good! So excited for you! I think you will definitely have some good follicles. Nothing to report here. OPK still negative.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Well you are still early look mine isn't getting darker till CD18 !! There's hope for you I promise. I am going to BD all this weekend and Monday. Tuesday I think they probably won't see much if I ovulated lets say Monday right?


----------



## BABTTC123

Mind if I join? I am ending my first round of clomid. I have pcos and was anovulatory. I used opks which showed that I ovulated! Unfortunately my hubby wasn't in the mood that night and I am positive we missed it, especially with all these damn bfn's that i have been getting. :/
I am pretty bummed but I guess there is always cycle #2. 
My dr will probably have to induce af because my normal signs of her arrival aren't showing. I just have to wait until Monday. Ugh...


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mother, you are right...I was really stressing myself out, but...I'm gonna do my best to just go with the flow. I mean, I took the Clomid, and that's all I can really do...I cant will my body to O (although wouldn't that be amazing if we could lol)...I still have a headache I cant shake...and today I feel like super tired and achy...Not sure if I am coming down w/ something or just the weather making me feel yucky. I'm not sure if they can tell like if you've ovulated by a scan, but it would be interesting to know if they can! I hope they can tell you! 

BABTTC...of course you can join, the more the merrier! If you and your DH BD'd any time even close to O time, you may not be out! FX and Baby Dust!


----------



## BABTTC123

So I need to get caught up with everyone :)

What cd or dpo is everyone currently?
What round of clomid?
What strength?

Forgot to mention that my Dr. put me on 100 mg (2x 50 mg once per day). I think this is what stimulated me to O.

I see a lot of tests in the comments and i want to share that when I was testing last month my tests were at first pretty dark (negative though) then they went to barely visible :( I was testing 3 times a day, mid morning-afternoon-evening. Eventually they started getting dark again and by CD 14 in the evening I had a positive OPK!! We had bd prior to taking it but my cervix was hard and closed at the time. By the next day the test line was darker than the control line. My cervix was prime for bd being high soft and open! But hubby couldn't complete the mission :/ he blames preseed. But my cm sucks otherwise.. So idk. By the next day the lines were getting lighter. We managed to bd but I think it was too late. 
Anyways, just keep testing several times per day! It can happen at any time and just make sure that your hubby is in the mood ;)


----------



## drjo718

today's opk ladies CD11. Lighter than yesterday's (negative) line. My expected ovulation window is tomorrow through Friday with the clomid.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am CD 14, this is my first cycle on 50mg Clomid (3-7). We are BDing every other day to cover our bases, and I have been testing twice a day since CD 11 (so far negative on the OPK)....I have started charting BBT as well this month. Just waiting for ovulation to come now!


----------



## BABTTC123

Drjo- how many times per day are you testing? that can get darker at any time!! :)

1nce- I did BBT this cycle as well! at first my temps were all over the place and then they calmed down. Now they are just rising up to an almost low grade fever level ×_×
Not sure what to think of it. 
How are your lines looking? Pic?


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> Drjo- how many times per day are you testing? that can get darker at any time!! :)

I normally test once a day. Tested twice yesterday just bc the morning opk looked close to positive, but the 2nd one was pretty light and my pee was diluted. I'm on vacation and only have enough opks for one a day the rest of the trip.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh man! Well keep dtd just to be safe! 
I had bought enough opks to last me 3-4 cycles so I am pretty good for a while lol Hopefully I won't need them past one more cycle!! 

Any other ovulation signs?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> Drjo- how many times per day are you testing? that can get darker at any time!! :)
> 
> 1nce- I did BBT this cycle as well! at first my temps were all over the place and then they calmed down. Now they are just rising up to an almost low grade fever level ×_×
> Not sure what to think of it.
> How are your lines looking? Pic?

I attached a pic of my chart. My temps are over the place.... I can see where they are kind of hovering though. My OPKs haven't been anything more than a faint line and they haven't had like any progression. But I'll use them till I either ovulate or the doctor tells me to stop lol. I will attach a photo of my next one tomorrow! 

How's everyone feeling?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BABTTC123

1nceUponATime said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Drjo- how many times per day are you testing? that can get darker at any time!! :)
> 
> 1nce- I did BBT this cycle as well! at first my temps were all over the place and then they calmed down. Now they are just rising up to an almost low grade fever level ×_×
> Not sure what to think of it.
> How are your lines looking? Pic?
> 
> I attached a pic of my chart. My temps are over the place.... I can see where they are kind of hovering though. My OPKs haven't been anything more than a faint line and they haven't had like any progression. But I'll use them till I either ovulate or the doctor tells me to stop lol. I will attach a photo of my next one tomorrow!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?Click to expand...

Are you testing as soon as you wake up in the morning?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Drjo- how many times per day are you testing? that can get darker at any time!! :)
> 
> 1nce- I did BBT this cycle as well! at first my temps were all over the place and then they calmed down. Now they are just rising up to an almost low grade fever level ×_×
> Not sure what to think of it.
> How are your lines looking? Pic?
> 
> I attached a pic of my chart. My temps are over the place.... I can see where they are kind of hovering though. My OPKs haven't been anything more than a faint line and they haven't had like any progression. But I'll use them till I either ovulate or the doctor tells me to stop lol. I will attach a photo of my next one tomorrow!
> 
> How's everyone feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you testing as soon as you wake up in the morning?Click to expand...

For BBT? Yes...but I am a bad sleeper. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night, sometimes I don't. I think that has something to do with it. I test with FMU in the morning too with my clearblue digital OPK, and then use ICs in the afternoon.


----------



## BABTTC123

I do the same at night. I usually have to pee in the middle of the night but lately I have been forcing myself to stay in bed lol 
If you click on my tracker it should take you to my chart


----------



## Motherof2CA

Good news ladies! This is the darkest I've gotten this month. I think it's time to officially BD every day Haha bummed that I won't probably use the trigger shot cuase my appt is Tuesday and its only Saturday and the line is this dark .


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB, me too. If I wake up in the middle of the night, I have to get up and go pee..I literally cannot force myself back to sleep. I looked at your chart, it looks good to me (I'm a total newbie though)

Mother, that OPK looks so promising!!! I'm so excited for you!! I cant wait to see what your scan on Tuesday shows! Are you charting your BBT to confirm ovulation?

As for me, My DH and I BD'd tonight and I had some mild cramping afterwards, and very light spotting (only when wiping)...No idea if that means anything.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mother- Almost there!! Definitely start dtd!! 

1nce- My temps were all over the place until O and after that they leveled out.
Idk what the spotting could be... Could just be a symptom of clomid maybe? 
Hopefully it means that you are close to O!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I am charting too I'm anxious to see if I ovulate tomorrow or Monday would the scan on Tuesday show the follies still or would they be gone. I heard you can be fertile before and after ovulation. They were going to teach me how to do a trigger shot once they were big enough well we may not even get there right? I am going to ask about short LP because ovulating on day 20 and my period is usually 28-30 days is scary


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I did a quick internet search Mother and it says that they should be able to tell if you've ovulated by the scan... But you could always ask for a lab too and that would definitely confirm O. 

BAB I hope you're right!

Can't wait to see updated OPKs from you all tomorrow :)


----------



## drjo718

Bab- I'm having some random minor cramping in the left ovary area off and on today, and what i think is ewcm (seems like too much to belong to OH :blush:)

Mother- looking good!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah they can do blood work. I think my biggest let down is what if I have these two beatiful follies waiting to be seen and they shrink cause I ovulated the day before. Maybe it's just me but I'm hoping I go I'm for my scan on Tuesday and the nurse says " well 100 defiantly did it " and shows me big follies and says time to trigger and start making a baby! That's my fantasy haha


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Here is my morning OPK, it's a clear blue digital ... And it was still an open circle this morning. My cheapie was barely any line at all, I didn't bother taking a pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> Yeah they can do blood work. I think my biggest let down is what if I have these two beatiful follies waiting to be seen and they shrink cause I ovulated the day before. Maybe it's just me but I'm hoping I go I'm for my scan on Tuesday and the nurse says " well 100 defiantly did it " and shows me big follies and says time to trigger and start making a baby! That's my fantasy haha

I hope so too :) fx you got those big follies ready to go!


----------



## drjo718

My opk today. Blah...


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 827241
> 
> My opk today. Blah...

It doesn't look bad, I promise... That's a darker line than I have had yet I'm on CD 15!


----------



## Motherof2CA

A little progression just glad they arnt getting lighter! Looks like maybe Tuesday they will see follies after all


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think it looks really promising Mother.


----------



## BABTTC123

Just be patient ladies! Those lines will darken!!

Mother- Start dtd daily!! That looks pretty close! I think it will happen tonight or tomorrow!

Afm- Tests are all still negative. Including frer :(
I am in a support group for PCOS and someone mentioned that pcos can cause false positives.. I decided to look it up and HOLY COW!! There are TONS of stories where the women didn't get a positive test until they were 4 months along!! 
They all said that the only absolute way to be sure is to get an ultrasound, because apparently even blood tests can come out negative for quite a while!
I am slightly hopeful, but I am worried that my doctor won't want to do all that.. :/
I hope she listens and agrees that we should be safe before inducing a period!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> Just be patient ladies! Those lines will darken!!
> 
> Mother- Start dtd daily!! That looks pretty close! I think it will happen tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Afm- Tests are all still negative. Including frer :(
> I am in a support group for PCOS and someone mentioned that pcos can cause false positives.. I decided to look it up and HOLY COW!! There are TONS of stories where the women didn't get a positive test until they were 4 months along!!
> They all said that the only absolute way to be sure is to get an ultrasound, because apparently even blood tests can come out negative for quite a while!
> I am slightly hopeful, but I am worried that my doctor won't want to do all that.. :/
> I hope she listens and agrees that we should be safe before inducing a period!

I would talk to your doctor and see what she has to say. Any doctor whose not willing to listen to you, is not the right doctor!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Thank you ladies. These next three days are gonna be amazing. BD, ultrasound and my birthday is Wednesday ! Here's to wishful thinking !


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- She has been good so far, but my previous dr didn't want to help at all :/ quite frankly, she was a bitch lol this new one is pretty nice though.

mother- good luck!!!


----------



## drjo718

and today's opk, CD13. Still an empty circle on the clearblue advanced. Just waiting and hoping. ..


----------



## BABTTC123

Drjo- it looks like it is getting darker! :)


----------



## Motherof2CA

DrJo- mine didnt get dark till cd16 so don't loose hope.


I woke up at 3 am with horrible and I mean unbearable pains I couldn't tell if it was a gas bubble or my ovaries but man I was crying. I put a hearing pad on and that helped alot. I woke up my husband and said did we have BD last night he said of course I said good cause I think I'm ovulating lol.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> DrJo- mine didnt get dark till cd16 so don't loose hope.
> 
> 
> I woke up at 3 am with horrible and I mean unbearable pains I couldn't tell if it was a gas bubble or my ovaries but man I was crying. I put a hearing pad on and that helped alot. I woke up my husband and said did we have BD last night he said of course I said good cause I think I'm ovulating lol.




drjo718 said:


> View attachment 827533
> and today's opk, CD13. Still an empty circle on the clearblue advanced. Just waiting and hoping. ..




BABTTC123 said:


> 1nce- She has been good so far, but my previous dr didn't want to help at all :/ quite frankly, she was a bitch lol this new one is pretty nice though.
> 
> mother- good luck!!!



BAB, I'm glad you went and got a new doctor. I feel like fertility is more art than science, so to speak...in a weird way I always wish that everyones bodies were the same so I should at least know when I "should" O...everything online says day 14 is just a guideline, some people O as late as cd 25!....but I guess doctors have to have a medium, something to scale things by.

DRJO, It sucks sitting around and waiting, but try to take your mind of things...stressing too much can actually delay O 

Mother, I'm so sorry that you were in so much pain! Perhaps we can take it as a good sign...and that you are ovulating!

As for me, CD 16...OPK's still negative, no line progression. Saturday I will have a lab to see if I O'd..I know I haven't though...at least not yet. I just don't know what will happen if I haven't O'd. If I don't O, the witch wont show her face...and I'll probably have to do another month of birth control to induce AF so they can give me a stronger dose of Clomid...which is basically another 6 weeks of just waiting around, which is terrible. :wacko: :growlmad:


----------



## BABTTC123

Wouldn't they just give you provera? I think that is just a week long medication to induce af.. not sure though because I haven't used it yet.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Is anyone else checking their cervix position?? This is my first month doing that so I've been a bit confused but today I did it and it was definitely high very soft and open!!! I hope this means my lines might start darkening on OPK ... 

BAB, provera has never worked for me, I've tried it three times, Af never comes.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

This is the darkest my cheapie has been thus far and this was taken with barely an hour hold with three cups of coffee in me.... FX this means something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Motherof2CA

That looks like progression to me that was me on CD16 then CD 17 way darker! Yikes I can't wait to see if we both get preggo! I'm still having pains and no 100% positive test so I think my US tomorrow will show good results


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> That looks like progression to me that was me on CD16 then CD 17 way darker! Yikes I can't wait to see if we both get preggo! I'm still having pains and no 100% positive test so I think my US tomorrow will show good results

Mother, you have to tell me what those follies look like as soon as your appointment is over!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I promise I will! If I could FaceTime the whole time I would! I'm thankful that my husband gets to go though


----------



## Motherof2CA

Today's the day! I'm literally an hour away from a seeing is believing moment. I hope you ladies are crossing your fingers for me.


----------



## drjo718

still waiting. ..


----------



## Motherof2CA

Drum roll please.....one 18 mm follicle !!! On my left ovarie trigger shot today !!! I was hoping for more but I am ecstatic that there is one. She always was about to stop and said she didn't see anything till I moved and she said wait wait I see something !!! Time to bd all week!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> Drum roll please.....one 18 mm follicle !!! On my left ovarie trigger shot today !!! I was hoping for more but I am ecstatic that there is one. She always was about to stop and said she didn't see anything till I moved and she said wait wait I see something !!! Time to bd all week!

Mother I am sooooo happy for you! FX this is your month! You already won half the battle, which is ovulation. Wooooooooo! So exciting! You're gonna be in the tww!!!

drjo, I'm sorry your still waiting, I'm waiting with you!

Today is CD 17...ten days after my last Clomid pill, OPK's still negative and not really any progression....or at least enough progression to make me believe that I'm actually going to ovulate. I'm going to test with OPK's through CD 21 and still BD every other day, but I think technically Clomid is suppose to work within ten days, so I don't really have too much hope...oh well, at least i wont have to explain to my family why i'm not drinking on xmas.:shrug:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Question...is it possible that even if I don't ovulate this cycle that Clomid would cause my AF to appear at the very least...or is that asking too much of my body?


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry for the disappearance...
I haven't been feeling too well.
Yesterday I was deaing with a terrible head ache all day, felt like passing out and could hardly keep my eyes open.
Today I feel congested and sick so that may have been the problem. I am still pretty fatigued. I almost stayed home but I have a blood draw later to confirm that I am NOT pregnant. :/ oh boy...
Frer is still negative. Ugh..

Mother- That is awesome news about the folicle!! Get busy!

Drjo- don't give up! You can ovulate at any time!!! Just keep dtd!

1nce- Same to you!! It isn't over until the witch makes her appearance!!!


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> Question...is it possible that even if I don't ovulate this cycle that Clomid would cause my AF to appear at the very least...or is that asking too much of my body?

Personally I only have a period if I ovulate. Last cycle I tried 50mg Clomid and didn't have a decent ovulation and didn't get AF.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Do you think maybe you just arnt reacting to 50 at all ? Do your noamlly ovulate late ?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> Do you think maybe you just arnt reacting to 50 at all ? Do your noamlly ovulate late ?

Mother-- I don't ovulate at all to my knowledge normally.

BAB-- I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick, tell us how that blood test comes out, FX.

Drjo, Are you on a monitored cycle or unmonitored? I'm unmonitored, just a blood test at cd 21.


----------



## BABTTC123

You can still have bleeding which you can count as the start of a new cycle. Ovulation triggers an actual period though, but it doesn't always work. I ovulated right on time and I am late for af. I am moe than likely going to need to be induced.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

well, I hope it at least gives me a period...then I don't have to wait a whole month to try again!


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> Motherof2CA said:
> 
> 
> Do you think maybe you just arnt reacting to 50 at all ? Do your noamlly ovulate late ?
> 
> Mother-- I don't ovulate at all to my knowledge normally.
> 
> BAB-- I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick, tell us how that blood test comes out, FX.
> 
> Drjo, Are you on a monitored cycle or unmonitored? I'm unmonitored, just a blood test at cd 21.Click to expand...

Unmonitored. I get the 21 day blood test too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherof2CA said:
> 
> 
> Do you think maybe you just arnt reacting to 50 at all ? Do your noamlly ovulate late ?
> 
> Mother-- I don't ovulate at all to my knowledge normally.
> 
> BAB-- I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick, tell us how that blood test comes out, FX.
> 
> Drjo, Are you on a monitored cycle or unmonitored? I'm unmonitored, just a blood test at cd 21.Click to expand...
> 
> Unmonitored. I get the 21 day blood test too.Click to expand...

And the doctor said you ovulated the first month you took clomid but you never got +OPK?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join? I'm on my second round of clomid. Took 100mg as 50mg = no ovulation. I did ovulate on Saturday and my progesterone level on Monday was 7.7 so I'm excited to see my progesterone blood test results on Friday! 

1nceUponATime, when I was on 50mg and didn't ovulate, I needed 10 days of Provera to get a period to start so I could begin my next dosage. Maybe ask your doc about that? Definitely beats waiting around for something to happen lol. 

Is anyone here on a monitored cycle? I'm definitely curious to know what that is like.

Thanks!


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherof2CA said:
> 
> 
> Do you think maybe you just arnt reacting to 50 at all ? Do your noamlly ovulate late ?
> 
> Mother-- I don't ovulate at all to my knowledge normally.
> 
> BAB-- I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick, tell us how that blood test comes out, FX.
> 
> Drjo, Are you on a monitored cycle or unmonitored? I'm unmonitored, just a blood test at cd 21.Click to expand...
> 
> Unmonitored. I get the 21 day blood test too.Click to expand...
> 
> And the doctor said you ovulated the first month you took clomid but you never got +OPK?Click to expand...

Yeah, my opks never turned positive with 50mg, but my 21 day progesterone level was 9. Anything over 5 indicates ovulation (although I feel like it should be higher with a medicated cycle). But then I never got AF. I ended up getting a positive opk and ovulating on my own on CD 47 and getting AF 14 days later.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Sweetpea, of course you can join! FX your TWW brings you a BFP! I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor on Monday/Tues next week, I have labs drawn this Saturday...so I'll know what the next step is after I get to talk to her. What was your history? I have history of no periods/no ovulation. Were you ovulating when you were prescribed the Clomid, and what cd were you on this month when you ovulated?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

> Yeah, my opks never turned positive with 50mg, but my 21 day progesterone level was 9. Anything over 5 indicates ovulation (although I feel like it should be higher with a medicated cycle). But then I never got AF. I ended up getting a positive opk and ovulating on my own on CD 47 and getting AF 14 days later.

Being infertile makes me feel like I am under so much pressure....I scrutinize everything, and I know that just makes it worse. :dohh:


----------



## drjo718

I'm at Disney world right now, and there are so many little baby outfits that the baby fever is hitting extra hard. Especially since I should be iny ovulation window if the clomid worked


----------



## SweetPea3200

1nceUponATime said:


> Sweetpea, of course you can join! FX your TWW brings you a BFP! I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor on Monday/Tues next week, I have labs drawn this Saturday...so I'll know what the next step is after I get to talk to her. What was your history? I have history of no periods/no ovulation. Were you ovulating when you were prescribed the Clomid, and what cd were you on this month when you ovulated?

Thanks so much! Hope you get some answers soon:) i appeared to be ovulating on my own before i was given Clomid but i guess we never got the timing right! This cycle I O'd on day 14 which is the first time ever! Usually I don't get a +OPK until cd 18-23 so I'm really excited!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

SweetPea3200 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Sweetpea, of course you can join! FX your TWW brings you a BFP! I'm definitely going to talk to my doctor on Monday/Tues next week, I have labs drawn this Saturday...so I'll know what the next step is after I get to talk to her. What was your history? I have history of no periods/no ovulation. Were you ovulating when you were prescribed the Clomid, and what cd were you on this month when you ovulated?
> 
> Thanks so much! Hope you get some answers soon:) i appeared to be ovulating on my own before i was given Clomid but i guess we never got the timing right! This cycle I O'd on day 14 which is the first time ever! Usually I don't get a +OPK until cd 18-23 so I'm really excited!Click to expand...




drjo718 said:


> I'm at Disney world right now, and there are so many little baby outfits that the baby fever is hitting extra hard. Especially since I should be iny ovulation window if the clomid worked

drjo...disney world, that's awesome!! FX you get that vacation baby 

sweetpea, I have heard that clomid helps get late O'ers , O a little earlier, that is great!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Excited to say that the trigger has shown up and my OPk is darker!! I should ovulate by 10 pm tomorrow. Funny part is tomorrow is my birthday imagine conceiving on my birthday!!! I'm glad we have more ladies join us we need all the support we can get so we don't drive our husbands crazy


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Happy birthday Mother! Hope you get your birthday bean! You're OPKs look great, probably be a full on positive in the a.m.!


----------



## drjo718

Today's opk. Not much to look at, but I got a flashing smiley on the CB advanced! I've never seen that before :) too bad we're going home today and back to work so won't have convenient times to BD.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Motherof2CA said:


> View attachment 828089
> 
> 
> Excited to say that the trigger has shown up and my OPk is darker!! I should ovulate by 10 pm tomorrow. Funny part is tomorrow is my birthday imagine conceiving on my birthday!!! I'm glad we have more ladies join us we need all the support we can get so we don't drive our husbands crazy

Happy Birthday! Hope it works out perfectly for you:) :dust:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 828417
> Today's opk. Not much to look at, but I got a flashing smiley on the CB advanced! I've never seen that before :) too bad we're going home today and back to work so won't have convenient times to BD.

The flashing one comes before the solid one right? So that should mean you still have a couple days to BD, plus sperm lives for a while, so you're definitely not out or anything!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Here is an update of my chart. I took all the cm stuff out and OPK stuff out because I honestly don't know what it is doing. No ovulation blah. OPK for today negative still.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Motherof2CA

Wow those temps are up and down wow. Yeah show your docotor. Maybe you are not even reacting to clomid. Is it am Ob or RE? Can they do a scan to see if your growing any follicoles ?


----------



## Motherof2CA

Here is my very positive OPK and my trigger HCG test to see that it took


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> View attachment 828515
> 
> 
> Here is my very positive OPK and my trigger HCG test to see that it took

Yay, I'm so excited for you! Get busy bding!

My doctor is just an obgyn, the plan was if 50mg didn't work to try 100mg and if that doesn't work to refer me out to RE. I will know more after Monday/Tuesday when I talk to her about the results of my 21 day lab I'll get on Saturday. I guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs till then haha :shrug:


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828417
> Today's opk. Not much to look at, but I got a flashing smiley on the CB advanced! I've never seen that before :) too bad we're going home today and back to work so won't have convenient times to BD.
> 
> The flashing one comes before the solid one right? So that should mean you still have a couple days to BD, plus sperm lives for a while, so you're definitely not out or anything!Click to expand...

Yep, flashing comes before solid. I hope my body does what it should and doesn't go back to an empty circle. I'm not sure if that even happens to anyone... I'm hoping I get a positive opk tomorrow. OH works days and I work nights, so we really will barely see each other from Friday morning til Monday, let alone have time to BD. But we still can tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 828417
> Today's opk. Not much to look at, but I got a flashing smiley on the CB advanced! I've never seen that before :) too bad we're going home today and back to work so won't have convenient times to BD.
> 
> The flashing one comes before the solid one right? So that should mean you still have a couple days to BD, plus sperm lives for a while, so you're definitely not out or anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, flashing comes before solid. I hope my body does what it should and doesn't go back to an empty circle. I'm not sure if that even happens to anyone... I'm hoping I get a positive opk tomorrow. OH works days and I work nights, so we really will barely see each other from Friday morning til Monday, let alone have time to BD. But we still can tonight and tomorrow night.Click to expand...

FX you get a positive tomorrow!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

A good thing is it seems my headache has finally broken. I had horrific headaches from the time I started Clomid...and I woke up today without one...maybe the clomid is out of my system.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Good news about the headache!! Glad it's gone. I had that symptom too. It was awful:( I also got hot flashes. It seems to me that 100mg was actually not as bad at 50mg, weird!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

can I please join your thread?

I'm on cycle 2 of 4 of 50mg clomid. I ovulate naturally but due to my husband having a low sperm motility and medication not helping this our consultant has recommended I try clomid for 4 cycles before IVF. 

I found my first cycle tough, my body totally convinced me that I was pregnant and my cycle was 4 days longer than usual. Just started cycle 2 xx


----------



## drjo718

today's opk! Also 2nd day of flashing smiley.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Good morning buddies. Woke up with this full achy feeling wondering why the docotor would say I should ovulate 36 hours after the trigger when my appt was at 9 am on Tuesday ugh I hope my body ovulated . Is this feeling normal after ovulation or is it still ovulating feelings?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

tinadecember said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> can I please join your thread?
> 
> I'm on cycle 2 of 4 of 50mg clomid. I ovulate naturally but due to my husband having a low sperm motility and medication not helping this our consultant has recommended I try clomid for 4 cycles before IVF.
> 
> I found my first cycle tough, my body totally convinced me that I was pregnant and my cycle was 4 days longer than usual. Just started cycle 2 xx

Absolutely, you can join! I am on my first cycle now, CD 19 and have not O'd, so I'll find out from the doctor if we up the dose or what for cycle 2. I DID notice A LOT of side effects. Headaches, bloatedness, fatigue, etc. FX you get your bean this cycle!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 828697
> 
> today's opk! Also 2nd day of flashing smiley.




Motherof2CA said:


> Good morning buddies. Woke up with this full achy feeling wondering why the docotor would say I should ovulate 36 hours after the trigger when my appt was at 9 am on Tuesday ugh I hope my body ovulated . Is this feeling normal after ovulation or is it still ovulating feelings?

drjo, Yay! I'm so happy for you!

Mother--It's possible that ovulation could make you achy, is temping accurate when you get the trigger? Have you seen a temp rise in your chart?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!

Sorry that I have been MIA... I have been sick all week :( still am! Going to the doctors today to get some strong degongestion meds, sleep meds and some pain relief just strong enough to keep my throat from getting sore from the night. I haven't been able to sleep so that has made things worst! 

On the bright side, AF finally appeared today! Waiting to call my obgyn and have her order in my clomid and give me further instructions. 

How have you all been?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I have been MIA... I have been sick all week :( still am! Going to the doctors today to get some strong degongestion meds, sleep meds and some pain relief just strong enough to keep my throat from getting sore from the night. I haven't been able to sleep so that has made things worst!
> 
> On the bright side, AF finally appeared today! Waiting to call my obgyn and have her order in my clomid and give me further instructions.
> 
> How have you all been?

Aw BAB, I hope you feel better...stuff is really going around lately and winter hasn't even truly begun yet! Hopefully you get a good night sleep! Have some hot sleepy time tea with honey. Good luck with your next round of Clomid!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So.... My clear blue OPK gave me a positive reading this morning? Is this a fluke... A dirty trick just to make me hopeful? 

My cheapie still said negative in my opinion.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Which one do I trust?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi 1nce, I've found the smiley face ones to be really accurate and I've had trouble with different brands. However, I got a smiley face on 50mg and it turns out I didn't actually ovulate. I guess just BD a bunch to be safe:) Do you get any blood tests to confirm ovulation?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I do but I'm suppose to get it tomorrow. If I'm ovulating this weekend it wouldnt show up on the test ?


----------



## drjo718

today's opk. Still not quite positive, although my test line never gets darker than the control when I ovulate. 3rd day of flashing smiley on CB advanced. And now I'm sick, of course.


----------



## SweetPea3200

1nceUponATime said:


> I do but I'm suppose to get it tomorrow. If I'm ovulating this weekend it wouldnt show up on the test ?

If you haven't ovulated before the test, it won't show up in your progesterone levels. But if they test estrogen and LH at the same time, they might be able to tell you if you are right about to ovulate. This month I got a test done two days after O and the progesterone was already starting to go up! If you do think you ovulate this weekend, ask for another test 7 days after, then you'll know for sure!


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY!!! Just got my test results and my number at 6dpo is 65!!! :D so happy. Going for an HCG blood test on Dec 18th as the clinic closes on the 19th for the holidays. So nervous and excited:)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

SweetPea3200 said:


> YAY!!! Just got my test results and my number at 6dpo is 65!!! :D so happy. Going for an HCG blood test on Dec 18th as the clinic closes on the 19th for the holidays. So nervous and excited:)


Yay sweetpea! I am so excited for you! You're halfway over with the t w w as well ! Fx you got a sticky bean on your hands


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo -- fx you'll move on to solid smiley tomorrow ! 

As for me, I used Cheapies through out the day and I wouldn't say they are positive yet...but they did get darker through out the day 10am 1230pm and 630pm.... I hope they get darker tomorrow. I'm still gonna get the 21 day lab tomorrow, and if fertility friend tells me I ovulate, I'll ask for more labs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## drjo718

Thanks 1nce, I hope you get your positive opk soon, too!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I got my docotor to put in orders for levels he said its best to test one week after trigger to see if I ovulated!! So far my OpKs are going lighter


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mother-- that's awesome ... I bet you did!


----------



## klabro

Hello. Can I please join your thread? I conceived my first (almost 3 years ago) on 1st cycle of 50mg clomid and metformin. I have been diagnosed with PCOS but never had any formal testing done besides blood work. I'm now getting ready to start first cycle of 50mg and hoping for baby #2. My periods did come back after my DD was born but they are getting further and further apart with this last cycle being 43 days and no luck conceiving naturally. My obgyn prescribed me clomid this time around with no testing and no blood work to confirm ovulation. I'm at a different doctor this time than the last so I'm not really sure what to expect and I'm super nervous :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Klabro you can join! Good luck with your first cycle of clomid this time around. It's worked for you in the past so chances are it'll work again !


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My digital went back to open circle this morning, I don't know if my surge is over.... Or if this was all a fluke. Blah.


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- I would count those smileys as O! I hope you had been busy dtd!!
Keep testing though because I have heard that you can ovulate multiple times while on clomid! 

Sweetpee- fx this means you have a little bean growing!! 

Mother- I'm sure ovulated! How many dpo would you be today??

Drjo- How are those tests looking?? I hope you have been dtd as well!!

Klabro- I have pcos as well! My new doctor is a bit different in her methods as well. She did have my blood work and u/s done before prescribing me, but she had me start my first round without a period! It was pretty weird.. This time I got af on my own and I am starting my second round tonight. 
Are you still taking metformin?
If so, what dose?

Afm- Clomid round #2 starts tonight! My doctor increased my dose to 150 mg ×_× oh boy! I can already sense this will be a rough month! 
If I don't conceive after this month then I am blaming my husband! lol
But in all seriousness, I have a feeling that his swimmers might be having issues... We are supposed to try for 3 rounds and then get him tested to see if he might have issues with his sperm. I can think of a few things that he needs to change that will GREATLY increase our chances on his behalf. But, my doctor said to wait it out first :/

I'm still sick as a dog. I have been hacking up green stuff and voice took the bus out of town. 
Throat is less sore but just as swollen. All I can do is wait to get better. 

Anyone have a remody to get over colds/flus fast??
I have tried honey/cinammon/milk mix as well as gargling salt water. Been thinking about using some vicks to put on my feet and cover in socks tonight.
Apparently this will draw out toxins and make you better by the next day! I just hate socks at night and the idea of goop on my feet xD


----------



## drjo718

I have a 4th day of flashing smiley on the CB advanced. My ic opks looked darkest last night, though still not as dark as the control (but they never are). Is it possible to never get the solid smiley on the cb? My ic is lighter this morning. The bottom ic in the pic is my darkest from last night.


----------



## BABTTC123

Idk... I have never used the smiley ones because I am too darn cheap to xD 
I would be safe and keep dtd at least every other day..


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB, I use this stuff called cold ease (you spray it in your mouth, but they have lozenges and nasal mist too), its suppose to shorten the length of the cold (its basically Zinc). Other than that....I feel so much better after homemade chicken soup (boil the chicken carcass to make the broth)....all those vitamins really do something good.

drjo-- I read on clearblue's website a small percentage of women never get the solid smiley....I was doing my own research last night lol.....


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think I really did ovulate last night because I had cramps and backache and all those symptoms are gone today...and I had way more CM than I usually do. hopefully my temps go up in FF, if i can ever master taking them at the exact same time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 829227
> 
> I have a 4th day of flashing smiley on the CB advanced. My ic opks looked darkest last night, though still not as dark as the control (but they never are). Is it possible to never get the solid smiley on the cb? My ic is lighter this morning. The bottom ic in the pic is my darkest from last night.

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php

heres the link on like what percentage of women get different smileys and stuff.


----------



## klabro

Babttc123- I'm not on metformin this time around which makes me nervous. I've heard it reduces the chance of miscarriage and I stayed on with my first pregnancy through 12 weeks. I'm considering calling back for another appointment after this first round just to discuss my worries/options as I was confused why she didn't want to run any tests and just gave clomid. I mentioned metformin to my ob and she said she didn't think it was necessary. I'm just starting to spot so I guess it's almost time for round 1 now :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Today is CD 22 today, POSSIBLY 2DPO...I have not had a temp rise, but I am honestly thinking temping may not work for me because I never get a solids night sleep....and sometimes I am taking my temp at 5am and sometimes 9am. I attempt to take it at 645am every morning, but its just not working out. I am going to talk to my doctor tomorrow and see what she thinks. I have decided to not waste any more of my OPK's this month...if I didn't O, then we will start over next cycle.

Mother--How are you doing?

BAB--are you feeling any better?

DRJO-- hows the smileys doing?!

I got my fingers crossed that I ovulated and maybe my body is going to bake a bean this month


----------



## drjo718

Day 5 of flashing smiley for me :( CD 19. With clomid I should have ovulated between last Sunday and last friday. Losing hope now. It this didn't work then I have to see the fertility specialist.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> Day 5 of flashing smiley for me :( CD 19. With clomid I should have ovulated between last Sunday and last friday. Losing hope now. It this didn't work then I have to see the fertility specialist.

drjo, please don't lose hope...I didn't get a positive OPK until CD 20 (I used the solid smiley/open circle clearblue digital opk, not the advanced)....there is still hope for you! I've read so many cases online where clomid delayed O by more than a few days!


----------



## drjo718

tonight's opk. I feel like it's so close, I just want that stupid solid smiley in the morning! Lots of ewcm the past several days.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Here is my trigger almost gone out of me and no more positive Opk! On to using suppositories incase I am preggo! I promise to keep all my buddies posted they said I'm not suppose to count a positive test till the 27th but if this trigger leaves and all the sudden I have a strong positive you know we all would take that as a positive haha. Oh and blood work 7 days past trigger to check progesterone !


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies! It really sucks that a few of you are struggling with OPKs. I also use the solid smiley face/open circle ones, no flashing. And they are only positive for 1 day each month for me. This month was wonderful! I told my doc that I was having some issues figuring out when I ovulate since I got a smiley face last month but apparently didn't ovulate. So I got to do blood tests around my ovulation! I did one on a Friday and my estrogen and LH were high with my progesterone being nearly nil so they advised that I would ovulate over the weekend. Got a solid smiley on the Saturday. Blood test the following Monday revealed much lower estrogen number and the progesterone had begun to rise, so that confirmed my ovulation! If I'm not pregnant this month, I will definitely do this every single month. It's so handy and I didn't have to bother with temping! If this is possible for anyone else and your doc will allow it, I really recommend it, no guessing game!


----------



## april0628

I'm starting my first pill on tuesday. I'm wondering what side effects I might have? I feel alone in this excitement after I've worked so hard to get to this point. It would be nice to have a buddy to go through this process with.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

april0628 said:


> I'm starting my first pill on tuesday. I'm wondering what side effects I might have? I feel alone in this excitement after I've worked so hard to get to this point. It would be nice to have a buddy to go through this process with.

April-- For side effects I had terrible headaches, I did get a little acne, and I was more emotional than I usually am. It was nothing I could not handle though! Good luck with your first round.



SweetPea3200 said:


> Hi Ladies! It really sucks that a few of you are struggling with OPKs. I also use the solid smiley face/open circle ones, no flashing. And they are only positive for 1 day each month for me. This month was wonderful! I told my doc that I was having some issues figuring out when I ovulate since I got a smiley face last month but apparently didn't ovulate. So I got to do blood tests around my ovulation! I did one on a Friday and my estrogen and LH were high with my progesterone being nearly nil so they advised that I would ovulate over the weekend. Got a solid smiley on the Saturday. Blood test the following Monday revealed much lower estrogen number and the progesterone had begun to rise, so that confirmed my ovulation! If I'm not pregnant this month, I will definitely do this every single month. It's so handy and I didn't have to bother with temping! If this is possible for anyone else and your doc will allow it, I really recommend it, no guessing game!

Sweetpea-- I ended up getting my blood work done CD21, but I had my +OPK CD 20......So I am sure that even if I did ovulate, it would not be on that labs...but hopefully my doctor is going to call me back at the end of the day or tomorrow morning, and I will ask her if I should take another one. I'm also going to ask her if I should just wait to take the labs until 7 days after my pos OPK. I'm still kind of convinced that the opk was a fluke.



Motherof2CA said:


> View attachment 829641
> 
> 
> Here is my trigger almost gone out of me and no more positive Opk! On to using suppositories incase I am preggo! I promise to keep all my buddies posted they said I'm not suppose to count a positive test till the 27th but if this trigger leaves and all the sudden I have a strong positive you know we all would take that as a positive haha. Oh and blood work 7 days past trigger to check progesterone !

Yay mother, testing right after Xmas, FX you got a new years bean in there!! Best new years ever! Theres plenty of people who actually "test out" the trigger...just take tests until theres no more line and then if theres a line after that, its for real!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 829629
> tonight's opk. I feel like it's so close, I just want that stupid solid smiley in the morning! Lots of ewcm the past several days.

any smiley this morning drjo


----------



## drjo718

It's still that f---ing blinking smiley!!! Grrrrrr. Don't see the point in having my progesterone drawn tomorrow.


----------



## SweetPea3200

1nce, you're probably right, although a rise showed up in my blood test that was only 40 hours after my solid smiley, so it could still work! Make sure you ask what the actual number is, my clinic never tells me the number unless I ask! 

drjo718, that sucks! So annoying. Hopefully you get that solid smiley later today! Maybe your blood tests results might give you some help though. Do they only test progesterone or do they do estrogen and LH as well?


----------



## drjo718

They just do progesterone. Supposed to be 7dpo.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hmm well if it's high then you'll know that you did ovulate, so that's good. I'd definitely ask for another one in a week or so. Hope you get that solid smiley soon!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am waiting for a call back from my doctor to see what the next step is. I hate waiting.


----------



## Sturkeylady

Is it okay if I join in on this thread?
I'm new to this so please bare with me :) I'm currently in the 2ww I have 4 more days until my AF is expected. I started this day with provera to jumpstart my AF and clomid cd5-9. I have a son who was a clomid baby; I conceived him on my 3rd cycle of 50mg clomid. I'm currently 8dpo and I have been experience extra thick and moist CM since 6dpo (I'm hoping this is a sign). My AF is expected for this Friday but I'm praying she doesn't show and I get my BFP. I'm planning to test on Sunday if AF doesn't show. 

My husband and I prayed for him and God answered our prayers. We are now prayer and trusting God to bless up with another healthy baby!


----------



## Sturkeylady

Sturkeylady said:


> Is it okay if I join in on this thread?
> I'm new to this so please bare with me :) I'm currently in the 2ww I have 4 more days until my AF is expected. I started this day with provera to jumpstart my AF and clomid cd5-9. I'm currently 8dpo and I have been experience extra thick and moist CM since 6dpo (I'm hoping this is a sign). My AF is expected for this Friday but I'm praying she doesn't show and I get my BFP. I'm planning to test on Sunday if AF doesn't show.
> 
> My husband and I have a son who is 2 years old; he is also a clomid baby (conceived on 3rd cycle of 50 mg clomid). We prayed for him and God answered our prayers. We are now praying and trusting God to bless up with another healthy baby!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Sturkeylady said:


> Sturkeylady said:
> 
> 
> Is it okay if I join in on this thread?
> I'm new to this so please bare with me :) I'm currently in the 2ww I have 4 more days until my AF is expected. I started this day with provera to jumpstart my AF and clomid cd5-9. I'm currently 8dpo and I have been experience extra thick and moist CM since 6dpo (I'm hoping this is a sign). My AF is expected for this Friday but I'm praying she doesn't show and I get my BFP. I'm planning to test on Sunday if AF doesn't show.
> 
> My husband and I have a son who is 2 years old; he is also a clomid baby (conceived on 3rd cycle of 50 mg clomid). We prayed for him and God answered our prayers. We are now praying and trusting God to bless up with another healthy baby!
> 
> Welcome! FX you get a sticky bean this cycle! I think I am 3DPO! I think I will test around Christmas, unless the doctor tells me I didn't ovulate. Are you having a monitored or unmonitored cycle..or having any kind of labs or anything with the clomid?Click to expand...


----------



## drjo718

Day 7 of flashing smiley. I give up, this thing is ridiculous.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> Day 7 of flashing smiley. I give up, this thing is ridiculous.

Sorry drjo-- thats terrible, but I still think you're not out till the witch shows!


----------



## SweetPea3200

drjo718 :( sorry, I bet you did ovulate already! So frustrating. Blood tests will give you a little insight. Stupid flashing smileys! Maybe next month get the solid smiley/open circle ones.


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Day 7 of flashing smiley. I give up, this thing is ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry drjo-- thats terrible, but I still think you're not out till the witch shows!Click to expand...

Thanks, but AF only shows if I ovulate. I was supposed to have my blood drawn today but I might reschedule.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo-- I'm in the same boat as you, I literally have no idea if I ovulated...and I'm waiting on a call back from my doctor. I called yesterday morning (labs drawn Saturday), and the lady who answered kind of just said the doctor will call me back when she sees my labs (which she approximated was going to be either after her last appointment yesterday, or this morning before her first appointment).......well its almost the end of the day for them today, and no call back yet. If she doesn't call me back by tomorrow morning, I'm going to call again.. cause I would really like to know what the heck the next step is.

I always see how people are getting their levels like within hours of the lab work being drawn, and I feel like that is definitely not how it is where I go....


----------



## drjo718

1nce I hope you get good results. My lab usually has them done in late afternoon if they were sent in the morning or by the next day. Now when my midwife calls is another issue...but fortunately I know all the midwives as I work with them, so I can ask whoever is on call. My lab work is now scheduled on Friday, so I'm not sure when I'll find out since it'll be the weekend.

I've decided that once I get the results I'll see about calling for an appointment at the fertility clinic. Now what I'm not sure about is whether to start taking vitex if my appointment is a ways off. If it might help regulate things then I'd like to try, but I also don't want to cover up any underlying problems when I do have an appointment. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nce I hope you get good results. My lab usually has them done in late afternoon if they were sent in the morning or by the next day. Now when my midwife calls is another issue...but fortunately I know all the midwives as I work with them, so I can ask whoever is on call. My lab work is now scheduled on Friday, so I'm not sure when I'll find out since it'll be the weekend.
> 
> I've decided that once I get the results I'll see about calling for an appointment at the fertility clinic. Now what I'm not sure about is whether to start taking vitex if my appointment is a ways off. If it might help regulate things then I'd like to try, but I also don't want to cover up any underlying problems when I do have an appointment. Thoughts anyone?

Thanks. Yeah the lab told me that the results would be at my doctors that day (saturday & sunday they aren't open)...so I called Monday morning to ask and that's what they told me (basically, when my doctor gets around to calling me is when she gets around to calling me)...

I have thought about the same thing. If it reaches the point where I need to go to a fertility clinic (which my doctor told me was if I did not ovulate after 2 cycles of clomid)....I think if the appointment was later than three months, I would try vitex because I haven't yet. If it didnt work after like two months, I would just stop it to make sure its out of my system by the time the appointment came round. If they could get me in like the next month, I probably would wait to try it.


----------



## Motherof2CA

I heard to not take Vitek while on clomid. Make sure you do research first. I have my levels drawn tonight hoping they are higher than .5 like last time


----------



## drjo718

Motherof2CA said:


> I heard to not take Vitek while on clomid. Make sure you do research first. I have my levels drawn tonight hoping they are higher than .5 like last time

I've heard that too. I would jo longer be on clomid while waiting for an appointment though. GL with your levels!


----------



## Sturkeylady

Welcome! FX you get a sticky bean this cycle! I think I am 3DPO! I think I will test around Christmas, unless the doctor tells me I didn't ovulate. Are you having a monitored or unmonitored cycle..or having any kind of labs or anything with the clomid?[/QUOTE]

I'm having an unmonitored cycle I'm praying I don't have to get to that point. Like I stated in my previous post I had a clomid baby after my 3rd cycle of 50 mg (born 3.10.12). My doctor is pretty confident it will happen for me so he only prescribed me two cycles of clomid. I'm confident as well, baby dust to you'll!!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Well my levels came back!!! 23.23 for 7 DPO


----------



## SweetPea3200

Motherof2CA said:


> View attachment 830241
> 
> 
> Well my levels came back!!! 23.23 for 7 DPO

YAY!!! That's good right? Looks great compared to previous months. FX you get a sticky one this month :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Mother-- That is awesome!! I am so jealous! 


As for me, FINALLY talked with the doctors office today and I had to be pretty forceful. I called again and talked with a receptionist who told me my levels hadnt come back yet...I'm like well the girl at the lab said you would have had them by the end of that day, so that's why I called on Monday and on Monday you guys said I would get a call by the end of the day. Well, its Wed. She transferred me to some other girl, who looked through the que on the computer and they were in there. She talked to my doctor's nurse, who said they would call back within 15 minutes. They did.

My levels were terrible...less than a 1 = no ovulation. I asked what about the pos opk the night before the test....she said my levels would likely have been higher. Anywho-- The plan is if my period doesn't start on day 28 to take a hpt (just in case we did miss my O on day 20-21)....and if its negative, to start provera (again).....I'm hoping clomid at least lets my body respond to provera (i have taken it three times prior with no AF following it).....and then 100mg of clomid on my next cycle days 3-7.

I kind of prepared myself for this happening, so I am not as devastated as I thought I might be. I'm ready to try again.


----------



## Motherof2CA

Yeah really up waiting to hear from my Re about the results. I can't do a beta test till 14 dp trigger and that was on the 9th :(


----------



## drjo718

Yay mother, that's a great number! :)

Sorry about your results, 1nce. Hopefully 100 mg will work for you. Have you had an hsg yet?


----------



## drjo718

CD22. Day 8 of flashing smiley. I only have 4 more test sticks for the cb advanced and I don't think I'll be buying it again.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> Yay mother, that's a great number! :)
> 
> Sorry about your results, 1nce. Hopefully 100 mg will work for you. Have you had an hsg yet?

No...I'm sure I will only get the bigger fertility tests if I have to see an RE. I do not think my regular GYN does them.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> View attachment 830291
> CD22. Day 8 of flashing smiley. I only have 4 more test sticks for the cb advanced and I don't think I'll be buying it again.

I would try the regular smiley, open circle ones drjo... I've really only frustrating things (like what your going through) about the flashing ones.

Maybe we will have better luck next month, both of us.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I agree with 1nce, open circle/solid ones work well for me. Sorry it didn't work out this month 1nce, same thing happened to me on 50mg but 100mg produced great numbers. BFN yesterday but hcg blood test tomorrow morning. Not holding out much hope.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Next month is going to be our month ladies, I feel it.


----------



## Motherof2CA

I'm still not out yet !!! I hope I bring you guys hope and can help you detect real symptoms if I can. I fully tested out my trigger so any del positive from here means we did it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sturkeylady

Hi ladies, any updates?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Motherof2CA said:


> I'm still not out yet !!! I hope I bring you guys hope and can help you detect real symptoms if I can. I fully tested out my trigger so any del positive from here means we did it!!!!!!!

Bake that bean, Mother! One of us has to get that BFP!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Well turns out I got my BFP today. HCG blood test showed positive. I have another test on Tuesday to ensure my levels are going up. So nervous and excited!! In shock really


----------



## drjo718

I had another flashing smiley today. That makes 9 of them. Progesterone to be drawn in the morning so I guess I'll know when I get the results.


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry that I keep disappearing >.>
Honestly this round of Clomid is kicking my @$$! I have been exhausted for the past week, though I suppose recovering from a mega cold/flu couldn't be helping much lol 
That's almost all gone now thankfully and I am now on cd 8 :) had my last pills last night! 
Started taking my opk's and so far they are negative, but I shouldn't ovulate until Monday at the earliest.
Going to be dtd daily from the 22nd until the new year :D

1nce- You should be going through 3 rounds of clomid before consulting a fertility specialist. Not 2.... The normal routine is 50 mg for round 1, 100 mg for round 2 and 150 mg for round 3.
My dr started me off on 100 mg and now has me on 150 mg. Totally not normal but she seems to think that 50 mg doesn't work. From what I have been reading, it doesn't. So at 100 mg you should at least see that your body is trying to ovulate, or possibly it WILL ovulate :)
I have faith that this next round will work for you!!

Sweetpea- Fx that your bloods show good results!!

Mother- Give it a few days and test test test!!! Hopefully you have a sticky bean!

Drjo- When do you get your draw??

Sturkey- Good luck and fx for you!! :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Just noticed the two new posts xD

Congrats Sweetpea!!!!

Fx Drjo!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Sweetpea-- congrats! I am so excited for you!! Woohoo! 


Drjo- you're not out till the witch shows, but I totally know how you feel.... Let's hang in there together!

BAB-- I hope you are feeling much better! I can say that I feel like I experienced every side effect under the sun (or it feels that way) from Clomid, so I am a bit nervous to try 100mg. 

Mother-- any update??

As for me, I feel a bit more in the holiday spirit. I've been busy with finals for classes and now that's over... I've been keeping very busy to take my mind off all this waiting. I will start provera Saturday and I am really hoping it works this time to get a bleed.


----------



## drjo718

Well its official. My progesterone was 2.7 today on CD24 so I didn't ovulate. :'( I'll still use opks since that's the only way to know when to expect AF. Im waiting on an appointment with the fertility specialist and I'll try clomid again while I'm waiting if I happen to have a cycle in the meantime.


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- :hug: I'm sorry to hear that :( 
You could still ovulate on 150 mg! 3rd times a charm right??

1nce- Hopefully round #2 won't be as hard on you now that your body is a bit used to it!
I think I got lucky and have had minimal symptoms... lol


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> drjo- :hug: I'm sorry to hear that :(
> You could still ovulate on 150 mg! 3rd times a charm right??
> 
> 1nce- Hopefully round #2 won't be as hard on you now that your body is a bit used to it!
> I think I got lucky and have had minimal symptoms... lol

Maybe...but i don't know if the specialist will try 150 or try a trigger shot or just go for femara. I just hope my tubes are open!


----------



## BABTTC123

I don't think that your tubes being open or closed would affect the ovulation process... it would just affect if the egg will survive squeezing through or not, and of course potential ectopic pregnancy, but I don't think it would do anything about the hormones :( 
I hope they figure things out ASAP!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> Well its official. My progesterone was 2.7 today on CD24 so I didn't ovulate. :'( I'll still use opks since that's the only way to know when to expect AF. Im waiting on an appointment with the fertility specialist and I'll try clomid again while I'm waiting if I happen to have a cycle in the meantime.

I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Hang in there! Do you already have an appt scheduled? Or, are you waiting to get an appt?


----------



## drjo718

1nceUponATime said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Well its official. My progesterone was 2.7 today on CD24 so I didn't ovulate. :'( I'll still use opks since that's the only way to know when to expect AF. Im waiting on an appointment with the fertility specialist and I'll try clomid again while I'm waiting if I happen to have a cycle in the meantime.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Hang in there! Do you already have an appt scheduled? Or, are you waiting to get an appt?Click to expand...

I called today and left a message for an appointment but haven't heard anything back. Hopefully I'll get a call back early next week.


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> I don't think that your tubes being open or closed would affect the ovulation process... it would just affect if the egg will survive squeezing through or not, and of course potential ectopic pregnancy, but I don't think it would do anything about the hormones :(
> I hope they figure things out ASAP!

That's probably true. I just don't want to add tube problems on top of it. I'm suspected to have endometriosis, and they thought my last pregnancy (mc) could have been ectopic because of the way my hcg rose, so I'm hoping that didn't do any damage.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> Well its official. My progesterone was 2.7 today on CD24 so I didn't ovulate. :'( I'll still use opks since that's the only way to know when to expect AF. Im waiting on an appointment with the fertility specialist and I'll try clomid again while I'm waiting if I happen to have a cycle in the meantime.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that hun. Hang in there! Do you already have an appt scheduled? Or, are you waiting to get an appt?Click to expand...
> 
> I called today and left a message for an appointment but haven't heard anything back. Hopefully I'll get a call back early next week.Click to expand...

I am sure they will call you back soon. They are prob just closed up for the weekend, and busy because of the holidays. 

I am starting Provera today...I really hope that Clomid thickened my lining enough to shed with Provera. I actually been having cramps as if AF is coming on her own, but I highly doubt that because of my history. I didn't bother to take a pregnancy test, since no ovulation.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Any updates ladies?


----------



## drjo718

I got an appointment with the fertility specialist...it's this Wednesday! I didn't expect it to be so soon, now I'm nervous!


----------



## klabro

Hello again :) Getting ready to take my final clomid pill for me and then I'm sure this whole thing will start feeling more real afterwards. I'm just not very happy that my cycle is going to be unmonitored. Last month (because of my PCOS) I got a positive ovulation test 3 times all a couple weeks apart. It was a 44 day cycle. I'm starting to get nervous for the next few weeks now. I did just start a supplement that is supposed to help with egg quality/hormone levels with my PCOS so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> I got an appointment with the fertility specialist...it's this Wednesday! I didn't expect it to be so soon, now I'm nervous!

That is so soon! Christmas Eve! Hope they have a good happy plan to set you up with over the holidays!



klabro said:


> Hello again :) Getting ready to take my final clomid pill for me and then I'm sure this whole thing will start feeling more real afterwards. I'm just not very happy that my cycle is going to be unmonitored. Last month (because of my PCOS) I got a positive ovulation test 3 times all a couple weeks apart. It was a 44 day cycle. I'm starting to get nervous for the next few weeks now. I did just start a supplement that is supposed to help with egg quality/hormone levels with my PCOS so hopefully that will help too.

I know what you mean. Being unmonitored makes you wonder. At the same time, I hope I do not have to get to monitored, because then that's a lot of time spent at the doctors....but, at least you know what is going on. Good luck!

I'm on day 3 of my Provera pills, and then it will be just waiting for AF...if it ever comes. I am just trying to enjoy the holidays now and kind of forget about baby making while I'm taking the Provera. I hate waiting! Ugh.


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- Congrats on getting in so soon!! Your appointment is tomorrow!!!! :D

Klabro- What are you taking??? It's not like i don't take enough pills already but if there is something that will help my chances then i must know! lol
I have pcos as well sooooo any help is much appreciated :3

1nce- I hope the provera works this time so that you can hurry up take round #2!!

Afm- Still waiting on O... 
Opks have been getting light but they did the same thing last time inmediately before ovulation happened! So basing off last month, I should ovulate by tomorrow! fx that I do!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab-- fx you ovulate tomorrow!


----------



## klabro

BAB--it is called inositol- look it up there is a lot of information about how it helps PCOS. The information is really good and the studies are very promising as well. 

1nce-lets hope the provera does it's job. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BABTTC123

Klabro- Thank you!! It sounds like it is a pretty awesome supplement for treating pcos :) definitely something I will be getting!

1nce- Still having light tests but my cm was ew for sure!


----------



## Motherof2CA

I am so sorry ladies these holidays have me all messed up. Still No period I did confirm ovulation due to trigger, and blood test yet it's 14 DPO and no period. I am using the IC and no line is there I'm gonna test Christmas morning with a early detection one since those always come up quicker than the IC. That's if the witch doesn't show her ugly face. If she does we are onto Fermera or IUI :(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have had a crazy Christmas. Christmas Eve our best friends announced at their family Christmas they are pregnant and it was a "whoops"... That sent me into a tail spin... I lost my marbles for a good few hours and could barely sleep that night. But, I honestly had a really good Christmas Day and afternoon. I was so busy that I just didn't have time to let myself dwell on that. 

I hope you all had a great holiday! Bab, I hope you are ovulating... And mother, hoping you got your positive! Drjo, any news?


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- Sorry to hear that you had a bit of a rough Christmas :(
I love hearing of bfp news but I admit that I get VERY jealous when they didn't plan it or weren't trying. 
Glad to hear that the rest of Christmas went by better <3

I still haven't ovulatee :( 
I had some ewcm the other day but since then nothing. 
I am getting really worried. 
I read that I could POSSIBLY have missed the surge, and since I had a MAJOR temp dip and now am having a rise it could mean that I have indeed ovulated, but idk for sure since opk's have been negative with me testing 3 times per day. I shouldn't have missed a surge at all! 
I'm hoping I get a positive Lh soon!


----------



## drjo718

No news here. I had to reschedule my appointment for January 5...ended up taking OH to the hospital for a kidney stone yesterday. :(


----------



## bubb1es

I am not taking Clomid - it did not work for me, I am on Femara with Ovidrel trigger shot. I had two mature follicles when i went in for my ultrasound. I am 12 DPTrigger now, and scared to test, I am waiting until Monday (14DPO) at the earliest. I have had a stiff neck since about the time I took the shot - a girl i was talking to in another thread had the same and just got her BFP - so here's to hopeful thinking!


----------



## klabro

CD 12 here. Just started taking OPK's yesterday. Very light still. 
BAB-fingers crossed you ovulate soon. 
dojo-sorry for the hospital trip, doesn't sound like fun :(


----------



## Motherof2CA

Well ladies the witch decided to show up on the day the doctor said to test ;(. I couldn't believe it that my husband actually cried with me. The doctor said we will try another round before we move on to IuI because there is a higher chance
Of multiples. I know God will make us parents again some day so that we know but it's hard thinking " what did we do wrong"


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- I hope that OH is doing better!!! My dad had kidney stones at one point and it was terrifying to watch him in pain like that :( 
He actually had to be picked up by ambulence because I was still much too young to drive at the time. 

bubbles- Good luck!! When are you testing?

klabro- Thank you! I have all the signs except a positive opk :/ 
When are you expected to O?

Mother- I know just how you feel :( 
I am having to watch two people who are TERRIBLE parents be pregnant suddenly. One claims she was on a birth control- she and her fiancé are welfare royalty and already have 2 kids, the other is my aunt who is addicted to heroin and pills. Cps has already warned her that if she doesn't check into treatment and show significant progress then they will take all of her kids away. She is 6 months pregnant now and doesn't even care. 
I sit and wonder why I can't even have one child and yet they can have 3-7 children! I feel terrible, but I have been trying to stay positive.


----------



## BABTTC123

Well I just took a test annnnnddd I am definitely ovulating!!! 
We have been dtd since Monday so now we have 5 more days just to be sure! :)


----------



## klabro

BAB- YAY!! Good news! Fingers crossed for you. 
I don't temp so I don't know when I'm expected to O. I took clomid days 5-9 so now its just testing everyday for me. CD 13 now and still very light OPK. I don't know how I'm going to like this unmonitored cycle.


----------



## klabro

Motherof2: So sorry :( I hope this next round is it for you.


----------



## BABTTC123

Klabro- It has taken me all the way to cd 17 this cycle. Last cycle was cd 14, but I noticed with each that my lines would get VERY LIGHT and the would start getting darker the day before they would turn positive. So I wouldn't think too much about them being light right now. If you stress too much it can delay ovulation or even stop it! So try to relax and enjoy the bding that is to come! :D


----------



## klabro

I'm trying to relax. Of course I have the fear in the back of my head that I won't O. I guess I just need to let that go though, there is always the next dose of clomid. On to CD 14 tomorrow :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Are you having an pre ovulation symptoms at all??


----------



## klabro

Nothing yet. I didn't really notice a lot of side effect from the clomid either. I was emotional for a few days but it has seemed to balance out now. My OPK is actually quite a bit darker today, not positive at all but that has to be a good sign. If I O on my own I usually have a good build up of darker OPK's before it turns positive. I'll test probably twice more today so hopefully I'm getting close. Fingers crossed it is during the next 2 days because DH works a 24 hour shift today/tonight then is home for 48 hours. If I ever to O on my own I typically get some pain that radiates down my leg so any little twinge of pain is making me hopeful right now. No EWCM yet.


----------



## BABTTC123

Fx it happens soon!! Bd regardless so that you have a better chance at catching that egg!


----------



## klabro

Well today or tomorrow must be the day. I took an OPK this morning and it looks positive but might be just shy of being positive. I have bloating and some general discomfort.


----------



## BABTTC123

Woohoo!!! :D
I would count it as positive since it's so close! 
Boat loads of baby dust!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hey guys, sorry the holidays kind of got a hold of me and I was absent for a few days. Nothing new to report here besides tonight is my last dose of provera and hoping that AF comes! 

I'm sorry no one else has gotten a BFP... It's pretty devastating. Some of you guys are ovulating so that's exciting! I am hoping January is our month ladies. I really am!


----------



## BABTTC123

I think so too :3 I am pretty excited about this cycle!


----------



## klabro

I'm hoping January is it too! Fingers crossed for all of us. I had a definite positive ovulation test today so for right now I'm just glad that the clomid is working :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Fx for the ladies ovulating!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi Ladies. Just been reading through and I am about to start Clomid on CD3 tonight. I took it 5 years ago for my son, after ovarian drilling and it did the trick! Let's hope it works this year too. FX'd. Xx
I was TTC for 12 months and about to start it when I fell pregnant with my daughter. 
We have been trying for 6 months and I am not ovulating and have PCOS. My progesterone was only 1.4 last month. :cry: 
Hoping to conceive #4 (our last one) really soon. Xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Good luck teeny! Fingers crossed for Ya!


----------



## klabro

Good luck teeny! I have PCOS also and am TTC #2. Just I'm currently in the TWW for my first cycle of clomid :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Teeny! I also have pcos, but I am ttc #1. 
What dose are you on?

Klabro- Where are you at in your cycle? How are things looking? Symptoms??

1nce- has af arrived???


----------



## klabro

BAB- I'm on CD 17. I had a positive OPK on the 15th. I had some major cramping on CD 15 and CD 16. I've had some minor cramping today and I'm slightly confused because I have had EWCM today so I suppose there is a chance I didn't actually O until today. My hubby is working a 24 hour shift today so no BD today so hopefully if I did O today yesterday was good enough :) 
How about you-any symptoms yet?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well ladies it's a semi happy New Years for me!! I think the provera is working (fourth times the charm, right?) I am spotting as of this morning and feeling quite crampy... Hoping this turns into full blown AF ! How is everyone doing? How was everyone's holidays!?


----------



## BABTTC123

Klabro- I have had lots of symptoms but they can easily be caused from Clomid..
Head ache, back ache, hips ache, mild cramps. Twingy boobs (not sore), heart burn, mild nausea, gassy. Major mood swings that have lead to me crying and last night had what felt like a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my pelvis/uterus. And my temps are high!
I am sure I am forgetting something though lol
So FF decided to change my Ovulation date again. I don't believe it though. So I'm sticking with me being 5 dpo today!

1nce- That is awesome news!!! almost time for another round for you!!!
my holidays were pretty boring, but that's kind of how I like it. lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB-- I am hoping for a BFP for you... When are you testing ?? 

AF is here fully.... Saturday night will be my first dose of 100mg Clomid. 

I think I'm coming down w a cold. I guess better now than BD time !


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce that happened to me on my last AF! I think I got sick right before it came. That is awesome that af finally arrived!!! 100mg shouldn't be too bad for ya as far as symptoms go. :)

I plan on testing at 10 dpo, so 5 days from now! ignore FF they changed it again but my temps were messed up from being sick at the beginning of my cycle.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am hoping it is not too terrible. I feel like 50mg sucked! I feel like poo right now. Af is kicking my butt! 4 days till you test Bab. 

Mother, how are you? 

Drjo, did you get in to see the specialist?


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww man :( Well hopefully af stops being such a b**** and this round of clomid doesn't hurt as bad. 

And I a pretty ready to test lol


----------



## drjo718

1nce, my appointment is on monday. And AF showed today at CD38, which is the shortest it's been. I don't know if I even ovulated. If i did it was one day after my progesterone draw. I'm hoping they'll be willing to draw labs on Monday even though its an initial consultation, since that would be the perfect time in my cycle to do tests.


----------



## klabro

1nce-Sorry AF is such such a pain this time. Hoping your next round of clomid won't be so bad.

I don't have any new symptoms. I'm just lurking until I have something new to report. I keep thinking I feel random pains/twitches but who knows what that really means this early.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks to the ladies who asked. I am taking 50mg Clomid, but now cycle days 5-9 as I missed my first dose in CD3. 
I took my first one last night and I am hoping that it will induce ovulation at least. I am not so hopeful for a BFP this cycle but I am just happy to accept ovulation at this point. Xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Af is acting so weird for me. I was bleeding medium to heavy for two days then nothing over night. Tmi alert, it never changed from dark brown to bright red... This is the first time provera has caused me to bleed so I'm thinking this has something to do with it. Strange.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nce, my appointment is on monday. And AF showed today at CD38, which is the shortest it's been. I don't know if I even ovulated. If i did it was one day after my progesterone draw. I'm hoping they'll be willing to draw labs on Monday even though its an initial consultation, since that would be the perfect time in my cycle to do tests.

Drjo-- we are cycle buddies. I'm on day 3 now. Clomid starts today.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So far 100mg clomid seems better side effect wise than 50mg.... I don't understand that, but I'll take it. How's everyone else?


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- I'm glad to hear that 100mg is treating you well!

I took a test this morning and bfn :/
As of yesterday and today my boobs have been getting sharp pains and an itchy sensation and my nupples have been sore but not too bad really. 
I guess only time will tell!


----------



## klabro

1nce-That's great! If this cycle is out my doctor talked about moving me up to 100-we shall see. Makes me a little nervous. 
BAB-fingers crossed for you get a BFP! I'm only 6dpo and I want to test SO bad but I know I need to wait. I had a some period like cramps all day yesterday and most of the day today, not sure what that means.


----------



## drjo718

My appointment with the fertility specialist was today. I had blood drawn for a bunch of tests, including FSH, estradiol, prolactin, rubella, AMH, TSH, LH, testosterone, FT4, and cystic fibrosis carrier. I also had an ultrasound for a basal antral follicle count. My right ovary was loaded with small follicles, too many to try to count. The left wasnt as bad but still had a lot. So I have polycystic ovaries. He started me on the middle dose of femara at 5 mg a day. I have an HSG scheduled next week tuesday, and OH has a SA in Thursday. I should know the results of everything at my hsg appointment. He discussed potentially doing a laparoscopy in the future due to my family history of endometriosis. I'm hoping that whatever is wrong is easily treated, and feeling good about getting the ball rolling.


----------



## BABTTC123

klabro- thank you!! Fx for you when the testing begins! :)  
100 mg really isn't that bad. 150 mg on the otherhand is aweful!!! But whatever it takes, right? 

drjo- If it is just the polycystic ovaries then that is easily treated :) 
I hope that your doctor can get everything looking good and get things going again!! 

afm- Boobs decided to act out last night and actually causes a looooot of pain!! It was a strong shooting pain companied by burning... It was surprisingly bad enough that I couldn't lay on them and had to pace around to distract myself because nothing was helping ease the pain!! 
This morning they feel better, just a bit sore and itchy. 

I am sooo hoping this is a baby and not a cruel joke from clomid! ;)


----------



## klabro

BAB-Fingers crossed. I think that it is a good sign. My VERY first symptom before I got a BFP with my first was sore and burning nipples. I kept saying it felt like they were on fire!

DRJO-lets hope your doctor gets you on track soon!


----------



## BABTTC123

Klabro- Thank you! The shooting pain is starting now today but isn't as bad. I had someone tell me that wearing a bra decreases the pain and so far it seems to be holding true! I wasn't wearing a bra when they were the most painful last night @[email protected]


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo-- your first appt sounds so exciting!!! It seems like the place you are going is really gonna help you! 

Bab-- have you done any more testing? Fx you get a BFP!!!

For me, I am on day 7 of my cycle, last clomid pills tonight.... I have come down with some kind of virus.... It's not too bad... I think I'm fighting it well enough. I think I've been fighting it off for a couple weeks and it held out till after the holidays. I hope I feel better for bd time!


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- As a matter of fact, I took an frer today and there was a faint line!! I thought at first maybe it was a shadow but it didn't disappear and dried to be a faint pink!! 
I am trying not to get excited because I don't want it to be a chemical, but I have a really good feeling about this!! 
I took an ic after the frer and there was an obvious shadow line on it!
I will take another ic tomorrow morning snd then take my last frer on either Friday or Saturday! 
I want to see those lines get dark before I let myself get excited and celebrate!
Omg.. I have no idea how to surprise my hubby! 
Any ideas???


----------



## Fern81

BABTTC123 said:


> 1nce- As a matter of fact, I took an frer today and there was a faint line!! I thought at first maybe it was a shadow but it didn't disappear and dried to be a faint pink!!
> I am trying not to get excited because I don't want it to be a chemical, but I have a really good feeling about this!!
> I took an ic after the frer and there was an obvious shadow line on it!
> I will take another ic tomorrow morning snd then take my last frer on either Friday or Saturday!
> I want to see those lines get dark before I let myself get excited and celebrate!
> Omg.. I have no idea how to surprise my hubby!
> Any ideas???

Stalking! 
BAB please please post a pic!! Would love to see your lines. Am very happy for you!


----------



## klabro

BAB-So excited for you!! That is great news!


----------



## BABTTC123

It is SUPER hard to see in the pics after i posted to photobucket but I can upload those in a minute. 
The pics on my phone show the line pretty freaken well though! 
I hadn't taken one of the dried because we were in a rush to get the animals fed and pottied before work but I will take one when I get home :)


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_062326_zps380a9e02.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-07062404_zpsb3c90dd2.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

The quality of the pic got really messed up by photobucket so you may or may not see anything on there.


----------



## klabro

I see it!


----------



## BABTTC123

Yaaaay!!!! I am on my phone so the photobucket versions don't show me ANYTHING but my originals definitely show it! :3


----------



## Fern81

I can definitely see it!!!! Yay that is super exciting! You have to keep us updated :)

Congrats!


----------



## Motherof2CA

Sorry I've been Mia the doctor needed me to come in Cd3 to do a scan to start another round and I just had too much going on that week to go in so I am skipping clomid this month wil try again in feb. that's if I don't get pregnant on my own . Hahha


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab -- keep updating us with photos! I see something, fx those lines get darker!! 

Mother-- I'm sorry to hear you were so busy... But being busy is a good thing right? Hope your holidays were lovely! Hope round two in February gets your BFP!


----------



## BABTTC123

Mother- I have heard that taking breaks between rounds can cause natural ovulation! So you could still get that rainbow baby!!

1nce- I got my bloods drawn today and am waiting for results tomorrow! I am pretty excited because I checked the two tests again this evening and they are still there!! As a matter of fact, the cheapy shows a slightly darker line now! (not an evap because I seen it this morning) 
Taking more pics in a little bit. Trying to be discrete so I don't ruin the surprise for hubby  
I am thinking about getting a toy doll and a baby blanket and wrapping it up except for one arm holding a test. I would probably do this at work so then I could act like one of my bosses friends stopped by and has us babysitting and then asking him to hold it ^w^ 
Hopefully it works! My boss would be excited to be a part of it soooo it should work out... I might see if our other boss could bring in some balloons that say something along the lines of "You're a dad!" after my hubs gets the fake baby lol


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-07192336_zpsbfa48bad.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_192115_zps21284499.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_192032_zpsb40b0ec0.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-07192534_zps7eca9e62.jpg

These pics aren't very good either. I can't wait to test again tomorrow! The line will show up better then!


----------



## klabro

BAB- So excited for you. That is definitely a BFP! Congrats! I really though I would come up with something fun to surprise hubby but instead I just blurted it out haha :) 

As for me-CD 8 and I still have absolutely no symptoms. I know it is not over until AF shows but I am just feeling like I am out this cycle.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh no you aren't!! You have lots of time for that bfp to show :3
Have you had any possible symptoms??


----------



## drjo718

I see it bab! Hope it gets darker in the coming days :)


----------



## klabro

BAB-I had some mild period type cramps all day on 5dpo and early morning 6dpo. Honestly other than that I really just feel great. Which normally would NOT be a complaint but when you are symptom spotting it gets a little discouraging haha :) I'm waiting until 11dpo to test (that is what I say now at least).


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- thank you! 

klabro- 11 dpo is a good start date for testing. But keep in mind that it can change in only one day! 

afm- I mucked up my testing today by subconsciously getting up and peeing about an hour before my alarm. I still tried testing with the little clear pee that I had but both cheapies came up negative :/ 
I hope that is the only problem. 
I had to look at yesterdays tests to reassure myself. 
Well I will end up staying home today anyways because this cold has finally won. I was up all night coughing and now feel more exhausted than ever!!
This cold season has been hard on me :/


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I hate that Bab! I always like pee in the middle of the night, which screws up any chance of getting a full FMU. I have really screwed up sleeping habits.

As for me, I am on cd 8 today. I do feel a mixture of some mild side effects and just having a cold. Just run down, tired, etc.. Trying to relax this cycle. I ditched the temping since my screwed up sleeping habits produce inaccurate results and it just plain stressed me out. I'll start OPKs tomorrow... But I'm gonna try not to stress over that either because I've done all I can.


----------



## klabro

BAB-I always end up getting up around 3 in the morning so FMU is usually out for me after that. 
1nce-Temping sounds stressful. I thought about doing it (never have) but I decided I'm already stressing out enough about the clomid, trying etc. Fingers crossed this cycle is it for you and it is low stress :)

If this cycle isn't it for me I am going to ask my doctor if they will do a monitored cycle. At least then I would have one of the answers that is bothering me.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just a quick question to any ladies that took Clomid 5-9. How many days after the last tablet did you ovulate? I am CD 12 and hoping to start OPKs tomorrow. Xx


----------



## klabro

I took 50mg on 5-9 and according to OPK's I should have ovulated on CD 16. I had a positive OPK on CD 15.


----------



## drjo718

Teeny Weeny said:


> Just a quick question to any ladies that took Clomid 5-9. How many days after the last tablet did you ovulate? I am CD 12 and hoping to start OPKs tomorrow. Xx

I can't tell you personal experience since it didn't work for me, but you're expected to ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill.


----------



## klabro

Well, I guess my lack of symptoms meant absolutely nothing. I really still do not have any symptoms other than a few gurgles or cramps in my stomach here or there. I got a faint BFP last night at 9dpo and a little darker one this morning at 10dpo.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ahh! Congrats klabro! Upload a pic!!!

Any more photos Bab??


----------



## klabro

I attached a pic of the one yesterday (top) and one from today. Just called the doctor to see what their standard procedure is around here and awaiting my call back.

Thanks for the congrats!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5911.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## drjo718

Congrats klabro, so exciting! You may have already said this, but was this your 1st clomid cycle? Were you ovulating before using it?


----------



## klabro

drjo-this was my first clomid cycle this round of TTC. I would sporadically ovulate before and always really late if at all. After I weaned my daughter my cycles came back and I had about 2 months of "normal" cycles. They then started getting longer and longer. The cycle before this was 45 days long and I had 3 positive OPK's throughout (which is common with PCOS, but still...)


----------



## BABTTC123

CONGRATS KLABRO!!!!
How many dpo are you now???

afm- tests are barely showing progression. 
I caved and took my last frer today and it is just now dark enough to show in pics without squinting too hard. Soo Idk if this is normal or if I should be concerned :(

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01-09103620_zps1bc55995.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150109_103158_zps08a380ec.jpg


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and my doctor STILL hasn't gotten back to me on my tests!! They called to tell me about my progesterone levels from over a week ago which I had found out by going to the lab. 
If I don't hear anything by 3:00pm today I will just go get my answers myself and demand to get a progesterone prescription. I'm pretty pissed that they are acting like they don't give a rats ass about me.


----------



## klabro

BAB- I am 10dpo now. I think yours looks like a pretty good BFP. I wouldn't worry so much about how dark it gets for another few days. I don't have to squint to see the line on the picture or anything. So frustrating about the doctors office. I'm hoping I don't have that problem here. I have only been to this office once so far and that was when they gave me the prescription for clomid. I called a couple hours ago but have yet to hear back from anyone so I am hoping they at least get back to me today. Keep us updated when you hear back!


----------



## BABTTC123

I shall and same to you! 

Did their phone give you an option to talk to an OB nurse? That is how I was able to get into for a blood draw on the same day. 
My actual doctor and her help have been pretty bad about getting back to me lately. And what's worst is that apparently she doesn't work on Fridays. She better have a prescription ready to go for progesterone just in case.


----------



## drjo718

Bab-- where are you located? Do you remember what your progesterone was and was it 7dpo?

Klabro-- you give me some hope, even though clomid didn't work for me. I don't have my blood tests back yet, but my ultrasound showed bad pcos, which I kinda figured I had, but am still adjusting to. My opks never have any kind of progression but the 3 times I've had a positive the lines were equal darkness so it was obvious. Just with no warning lol (and on cycle days 34, 60, and 47!)


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- My bloods at cd 21 (when they told me to come in) but I was only 3 dpo and progesterone was 15.78... I found this out on Wednesday when i went to get my hcg and progesterone draw after getting the faint bfp


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and in Shelton, WA USA


----------



## klabro

Drjo- there is definite hope. When I got pregnant with my first I hadn't had a period in 8 months. If clomid doesn't work, they will find something that will. I don't know if you have heard of inositol but if I were you I would look up PCOS and inositol- the results are very promising. I have been taking that for a month now. 
BAB- I didn't get a choice to talk to a nurse just the receptionist. She did say that my doctor is in the office today so hopefully I will get a call back from one of her nurses at least.


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> drjo- My bloods at cd 21 (when they told me to come in) but I was only 3 dpo and progesterone was 15.78... I found this out on Wednesday when i went to get my hcg and progesterone draw after getting the faint bfp

I think that's a good progesterone level for 3dpo. At 6 weeks pregnant our ob's like it to be above 20, so chances are you're good!


----------



## BABTTC123

Results are in!
I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol 
They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I am really excited for you guys having a BFP! That's awesome. It gives me some hope! I'm CD9 today, so I'll start using opk's and BD every other day. 

Last night I had some weird visual problems and I heard this is like a really bad side effect of Clomid. It didn't last long and my eyes seem to have returned to normal.... But I got up to go pee at midnight or so and its like everything I looked at was ripples in a pond.... Everything was wavy. And it looked like my light in the bathroom was flashing like a strobe light. Any of you experienced anything like this ?


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- the visual is only a bad side effect if it last for extended periods of times or if they happen frequently. I got them from this round of clomid but they weren't too bad since they went away fast. 

This round I had dtd every day from 3 days up to O and 5 days after O! So every other day for now i fine, but when it gets closer do it every day! :3


----------



## klabro

BAB- CONGRATS! I'm so excited for you.
My doctor called me personally, I go in for blood work today and Monday and she will call me on Monday afternoon with the results. I didn't think of it but she didn't ask how many DPO I was or anything like that. I'm just glad they got back to me! 

1nce-I've read about those side effects but I never witnessed them personally. I'm glad it went away fairly fast because it would be awful if it stuck around!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Here is my cd9 OPK. It's already darker and thicker than any of my tests from last cycle. I also have A LOT more Cm so far and it's only cd 9 so hopefully this is a good sign!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## klabro

1nce-Looks like a good sign that is about what my OPK looked like the first day I took one. I'm hoping this is the cycle for you!!


----------



## drjo718

1nce we're almost cycle buddies! I'm CD 7/8 today. I'm taking femara now instead of clomid...I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around anyway...I like this group. :)


----------



## BABTTC123

klabro- Yaaaay!!! Sucks that you have to wait until after Monday to find out though. As you can tell i would be going insane!!! lmao 
But I am glad that you doctor is being very proactive!

1nce- looking good so far! All my cycles I would start with slightly dark lines that would get lighter right before O! So if that happens do NOT dispair! 
I can't wait to see your bfp cycle!!

drjo- the same goes for you!!! I have a good feeling for everyone :) 
This is our year! And OUR MONTH!!


----------



## klabro

BAB-trust me I am going to be going crazy until I get that call. She just is checking levels today and then going to make sure they are going up :) she said she would call me
Monday afternoon so if we start getting past 4 on Monday I will start calling!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys! Of course we don't mind!! I more than like hearing your updates!! And I hope all you ladies that got your BFP, continue to update as well!


----------



## klabro

Well I took a clear blue digital today with the week count so that makes me feel better until I wait to get my results on Monday. It says Pregnant 1-2 weeks past ovulation.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Yay klabro!

I got really fertile cm today! That's exciting because I did not get anything that was stringy last month, this was realllly stringy!


----------



## pansorie

1nceUponATime said:


> Yay klabro!
> 
> I got really fertile cm today! That's exciting because I did not get anything that was stringy last month, this was realllly stringy!

Listen to your body, go with the cm! When I conceived we were traveling, and I had taken an ovulation kit with me, but missed the instruction that said I was suppose to start testing for ovulation on the 3rd day of my period, or some such nonsense. So basically, we were in a foreign country, only spoke a little bit of the language, and I had no way of telling if I was ovulating.
I compulsively checked my cm and when it was at its eggiest whitiest we did the dance. BAM! 17 dpo got my super faint positive line. It was my 3rd round of clomid, 2nd on 100 mg. 
Your body tells all. ;)


----------



## BABTTC123

klabro- YAY for the digi+!!!! :D

1nce- it sounds like you are VERY VERY close to ovulating!!! I am sooo excited for you!!


----------



## BABTTC123

pansorie- I agree with this mostly, though I RARELY produce fertile cm :'( but I did just enough this last round to conceive :3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

We will see. I am trying not to symptom spot ovulation too much because every twinge and cramp or whatever last cycle I was sure was a sign. Ugh. Hope my body does what it's suppose to this time!


----------



## BABTTC123

100 mg WILL make you ovulate :) 
If 50 mg made your body respond to the provera then 100 mg is sure to make you ovulate! I am sending positive vibes and prayers your way!


----------



## klabro

1nce-That is great news!! I'm sending tons of positive vibes your way for this cycle. I feel like this has to be a good month for you. It sounds like your body is reacting well to the clomid. Keep us updated!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Thanks guys! I'm so blessed to have this thread, and to have people who know exacccctly how I am feeling. How is everyone else feeling? How is your baking beans? 

Drjo, how do you feel this cycle on the new meds?


----------



## klabro

This thread helped keep me sane while on the clomid and in the TWW. I know I had DH but he just can't fully understand all of the thoughts/feelings I was having. 

I'm doing good, still anxiously awaiting my second round of blood work and results tomorrow. I'm going very first thing in the morning so that I can hopefully get the results faster. Here is to hoping that my doctor's office is on top of it and calls me back in good time!


----------



## drjo718

1nce-- femara was fine. I took it days 3-7 and this is day 9. I didn't have side effects, but I only had a couple minor ones with clomid too. Just waiting for Tuesday now. OH has the day off from work so he's going to drive me to and from the hsg in case I have extra cramping.


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- You should get a tracker so that I can stalk your progress! lol 
What cd are you?

klabro- I wish sooo bad that I can get in early but I don't think it will be possible with work :/
So I won't get any results until Tuesday at the earliest D':

drjo- Same to you! Get a tracker so I can stalk it lol 
Are the tests pretty similar with femara and clomid? 

afm - Felt terrible last night! I was nauseas, had hot flashes, dizziness, visual issues, head ache and extreme fatigue!! 
I have been keeping busy researching hpt progress and apparently it can take some peoples urine quite a long while (like WEEKS after the first bfp) to get a pretty dark line. It doesn't mean their hcg is low, just that it doesn't show in the urine very well and bloods is the only way to check progress. 
Sooo my mind is a little at ease there.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Your wish is my command BAB! I put in 28 days on the tracker because well my last cycle was 39 days, but I had to take the provera...and I have no idea when I'm actually going to ovulate.

I am on Day 11 now, I'll start testing multiple times per day now with the OPK's. Overall, I have been really tired and stuff...I think it's clomid related but I have no idea.

haven''t got a positive OPK yet, but still plenty of time.

KLABRO, cant wait to see your levels! 

You too bab! and definitely I would not worry about that part at all...as long as the blood tests come up good, those are the numbers that count. i have even heard of people never showing positive on an hpt.


----------



## drjo718

Bab, the only testing I had done with clomid was a 21 day progesterone level. I'll have that with femara, too, but if I don't have a surge on opks by cd15 I'm supposed to call and will probably have an ultrasound to check if follicles are responding. 

How do I add a tracker?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png/dpo-2.php 

here's where i got mine.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> Bab, the only testing I had done with clomid was a 21 day progesterone level. I'll have that with femara, too, but if I don't have a surge on opks by cd15 I'm supposed to call and will probably have an ultrasound to check if follicles are responding.
> 
> How do I add a tracker?

my doctor this time didnt give me any lab paperwork for a cd21 test, so I think I am going to call tomorrow and make sure...other wise i mean theres no way of knowing if i do or not.


----------



## drjo718

I'm not sure a ticker would really mean anything for me since I don't actually have cycles...this last one was 38 days but I don't think I ever ovulated, the one before was 61, and the one before that was 74.


----------



## klabro

1nce-my OPK's didn't even get progressively darker or anything they were about the same and then all of a sudden it was dark on the one day. I tested the next couple days and they kept getting lighter. I was still worried because I was testing on the cheapies and it never showed a SUPER dark line. I still considered it positive.

BAB-Luckily the lab here opens at 7 so I am going super early morning to get them done otherwise it would have to be afternoon but my doctor requested that I get them done early. I'm guessing so that she has time to look them over and give me a call back. I wouldn't worry about the lines either (easier said than done, right?) As long as your blood is good I wouldn't give it a second thought. I'm of course worried about everything too so I know where you are coming from :) 

DRJO-Thats good that you aren't having bad side effects. Makes a tough process a little easier. Keep us updated!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> I'm not sure a ticker would really mean anything for me since I don't actually have cycles...this last one was 38 days but I don't think I ever ovulated, the one before was 61, and the one before that was 74.

I'm the same way as you drjo...I think we just like to see what day each other is on instead of having to ask all the time, ya know?


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- Yaaaay! Now I can properly stalk :3 my guess is that you will ovulate by cd 15! 

drjo- You can go into user CP and add it to your signature. And yes I just like to see what day you are on. When my cycle wasn't regular I just would start it over when my doctor to me to lol 

klabro- lucky! lol idk when my lab opens. I know that they close and hour later than my doctors office does.


----------



## drjo718

I think I figured it out! I just put 30 days...Wishful thinking that the femara will work.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So this is my OPKs so far. From top to bottom it is cd 9 (afternoon), cd 10 (afternoon), and today cd11 FMU, cd11 (afternoon)

I think I see slight progression, but maybe it's just my eyes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BABTTC123

Drjo- Now I can stalk your cycle too  I really hope it does work this cycle!!

1nce- You should be seeing some very dark lines in a few days! You will probably see better results with your afternoon tests :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies,
I got my first ever positive OPK yesterday evening! I tested again this morning on CD15 and it's still positive. Is this meant to happen? 
Perhaps, just maybe the clomid made me ovulate.  xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Great teeny! Good luck in the t w w ! 

My OPK was extremely light this morning, boo.


----------



## klabro

1nce- I definitely see the progression! You are going to have a dark line in the next 5 days I know it!!! 

Teeny-That is awesome!! Mine have been dark for 2 days before with confirmed ovulation! They will probably start to get lighter by this evening.

They say the best time to take OPK is between 1-3 and that is the only time that mine have actually shown as fully positive. I have gotten a dark one the next morning after my initial positive.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I know it's only cd12 for me but my OPKs got lighter today, the one from this morning barely had a line at all! And this afternoons was light too! So discouraging!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## drjo718

1nce...have you been diagnosed with pcos? My opks are all over the place...nearly positive to light to gone to positive with no progression, which seems similar to what yours are doing. Those of us with ovulation problems tend to have opks like that. It's quite frustrating!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo718 said:


> 1nce...have you been diagnosed with pcos? My opks are all over the place...nearly positive to light to gone to positive with no progression, which seems similar to what yours are doing. Those of us with ovulation problems tend to have opks like that. It's quite frustrating!


I've had transvaginal ultrasound and bloodwork and stuff, but my doc has never mentioned I had pcos... Maybe I should ask about it.


----------



## klabro

My blood work came back good. Everything is increasing just as it should so they went ahead and scheduled me for an ultrasound in 2 weeks on January 27th at 9:00 AM :) 

1nce- I wouldn't worry too much with the lighter one. I do have PCOS but I have had OPK's that are all over the place too and then I will just all of a sudden have a positive one.


----------



## drjo718

My opk today. 3 days after femara.


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats on the +opk teeny!!

1nce- Mine did EXACTLY that before turning positive on both cycles of clomid! I know it is hard to be hopeful but chances are this is the drop before the surge! :) 

klabro- That is awesome news!! 
I am just waiting for my results... I plan on bugging my doctor all day tomorrow xD

drjo- Holy moly that femera is obviously working! You should ovulate this cycle for sure :)


----------



## klabro

DRJO-That looks very promising!! Looking forward to seeing the next few days!

BAB-I had to call my doctor today too I couldn't wait anymore and they hadn't called by the afternoon. Looking forward to hearing your results!!


----------



## drjo718

Ok ladies...I'm getting nervous. My hsg is this afternoon and I get all our test results back. On pins and needles til I know the answers!


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- How soon will they get the answers to you??


----------



## drjo718

They said immediately.


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh awesome!! At least you don't have to wait long! 
I am sure everything will look great!! Fx for you!


----------



## klabro

DRJO-Good luck! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## klabro

BAB-Fingers crossed you get your results today too. 

I wish they would have given me the actual numbers but instead they just said "Everything is rising and that is very reassuring but it is also very early" which I already knew.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo, good luck, fx for Ya! 

My OPK this morning still negative, albeit it is darker than yesterday's. 

Klabro -- Sometimes I think they don't give out actual numbers sometimes because like it can be stressful.... Cause of course we will all go online and scrutinize the numbers and compare it to others and that'll drive us nuts.


----------



## klabro

haha 1nce so true about those numbers. If I get numbers I go to google. Google is BAD for me :) 

I didn't ovulate until day 15 or 16 you still have a few days and you WILL get that positive!


----------



## drjo718

Ok, some good, some still up in the air...my tubes are clear and open! Yay! But I might have a fibroid in my uterus so I need to have another procedure in the morning, a sonohystogram. He also didn't have my test results with him, but I'll find those out when I see him in the morning. Still a little on edge, but relieved about the tubes.


----------



## klabro

drjo-great news about the tubes! Now on to the next step and hoping for some more positive news for you tomorrow!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Woohoo! Tubes free and clear drjo! I'm sure your test will come up fine tomorrow! Keep us updated!!! 

My OPKs have been the same all day, so nothing new to report.
Just been tired and dizzy... Which clomid seems to keep me like that for an entire month.


----------



## drjo718

tonight's opk. 4 days after femara. I wonder if they'll progress if the femara is working?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo-- your OPKs look so good! Mine are never that dark! 

Today is cd14 and my OPKs are still negative. Ugh. I am losing hope again.


----------



## drjo718

They are hit and miss. This mornings was lighter. Maybe we'll o on the same day and be cycle buddies!


----------



## klabro

drjo-that is looking good! So close to being positive.

1nce-Don't lose hope! You still have a few days to go.

Keep us updated ladies I'm checking for some good news every day :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My cm today is very stretchy and stuff so I'm hoping its a good sign. Maybe tonight or tomorrow I'll get a positive. Here's an updated photo (the number is cd and am or pm is when I took it) 

Klabro- how you feeling?

Bab-- any more updates?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## klabro

Fingers crossed for some dark lines in the next couple days!!

I'm feeling pretty good really. I'm bloated and tired but that is really the only difference I notice in myself.


----------



## drjo718

Lots of information at my procedure today...I had a sonohysterogram, and i definitely have a fibroid that needs to come out. If i don't get pregnant this month, surgery will be the beginning of the next cycle. They checked my ovaries while they were at it today, and my right one seems to be responding to the femara, so i hope I'll ovulate soon! The SA came back all good. My bloodwork confirmed pcos. An AMH level above 3 or 4 indicates pcos, and mine was 12.9! I also had to have my prolactin lab repeated because it was high and I may need meds for that. At least we have a plan, and aside from the fibroid I can take meds to fix everything else!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It sounds like you are on a roll drjo! Maybe you'll catch that egg and surgery will hold off for say 9 months or so  ! It's super awesome you are getting things figured out!


----------



## klabro

DRJO- I'm glad you are finally getting your answers! PCOS isn't a fun diagnosis to receive but at least you know what it is now and can treat accordingly. The exciting thing for me is that they learn so much about it all the time so it is comforting to know that there are so many things we can do it "fix" it.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Ugh. I am having a bad day. My OPKs are still negative. I mean I can't be missing my surge unless it comes between like 5pm and 8am... So I am starting to lose hope on that end of things. 

My dog is in surgery today because we have been battling with some kind of toe issue and yesterday the vet said it could be cancer and he needs it removed. Let me say, I was gutted. My little fur babies... They're all I have and I can't lose one. So we are spending an exorbitant amount of money on taking this toe off and getting him tested for cancer. 

So, needless to say I am spiraling on an emotional roller coaster today. I won't know till late this afternoon how my fur baby is and I just want my stupid OPKs to turn positive. Rahhhh


----------



## BABTTC123

Drjo- Sorry to hear about pcos. It is a bitch no matter how you look at it! Thankfully you are ahead of the game and seeing a fertility specialist. 

klabro- Hope everything is going well!

1nce- Stay strong! Those tests need to turn soon <3
I completely understand your pain about your furbaby. I have more than any average person but I couldn't imagine life without them. They get spoiled rotten as if they were my kid and they help me get through shitty times. Prayers for your baby that everything will be fine after his surgery!

afm- bloods came back yesterday as hcg 7. It went down. And as if it was just waiting for me to find out, I started bleeding heavily overnight. I really don't want to work today but I don't want to explain why I need another sick day off after being gone for two days last week. I will just see if I can call it quits early today.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> Drjo- Sorry to hear about pcos. It is a bitch no matter how you look at it! Thankfully you are ahead of the game and seeing a fertility specialist.
> 
> klabro- Hope everything is going well!
> 
> 1nce- Stay strong! Those tests need to turn soon <3
> I completely understand your pain about your furbaby. I have more than any average person but I couldn't imagine life without them. They get spoiled rotten as if they were my kid and they help me get through shitty times. Prayers for your baby that everything will be fine after his surgery!
> 
> afm- bloods came back yesterday as hcg 7. It went down. And as if it was just waiting for me to find out, I started bleeding heavily overnight. I really don't want to work today but I don't want to explain why I need another sick day off after being gone for two days last week. I will just see if I can call it quits early today.


Aw Bab-- I am heartbroken for you doll! I am so sorry for your loss. You do what you need to to heal. Go home, take a nap, pamper yourself. Thank you for your kind words about my dog. I hope you feel better my dear.


----------



## klabro

1nce-I am sorry about your fur baby. Sending positive thoughts your way. I have 3 dogs myself and they are a huge part of our family. I am sorry about those OPK's, don't give up hope yet, you WILL get there.

BAB-I am so sorry. I'm also sorry you are having to suffer through work when you should be able to cuddle up at home. I hope you are able to get some rest. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Does anyone else get extremely fatigued after Clomid. I have felt since I have taken it like I have to blink my eyes to stay awake.


----------



## klabro

1nce- Yes I definitely did. There were a few times where I felt like I could barely keep my eyes open and just had to lay down and take a small nap.


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. I start Clomid on the 18th (if AF arrives on time). I'm kinda nervous. I have this fear I'm gonna turn into this raging hormoned out psycho. My doc says most common is hot flashes and blurry vision. Sounds like fun. And then we do IUI too. So much to take in. 

Any advice?


----------



## BABTTC123

Dojenstein- Hi! 
You probably won't get too hormonal with clomid. The symptoms I had were fatigue, hot flashes, dizziness and mild nausea.
What dose are they starting you on?

1nce- Please keep us updated on your pups recovery! <3 Also, try taking an evening opk. I would usually get my +opk's at night :)

klabro- I am home now. Unfortunately the worst happened at work.. I passed most of the tissue there :/ 
I am doing better and distracting myself. Going to work on losing more weight and drinking spearmint tea for a while after this.


----------



## dojenstein

BABTTC123 said:


> Dojenstein- Hi!
> You probably won't get too hormonal with clomid. The symptoms I had were fatigue, hot flashes, dizziness and mild nausea.
> What dose are they starting you on?
> 
> 1nce- Please keep us updated on your pups recovery! <3 Also, try taking an evening opk. I would usually get my +opk's at night :)
> 
> klabro- I am home now. Unfortunately the worst happened at work.. I passed most of the tissue there :/
> I am doing better and distracting myself. Going to work on losing more weight and drinking spearmint tea for a while after this.

Sorry BABTTC, that's so rough. And to be at work. I've been there and I can commiserate. For whatever that's worth. 

They're starting me on 100mg on Clomid. I'm taking it days 3 - 7. I've also been prescribed Ovidrel which I guess is my trigger shot. I'm learning so much on these boards. I'm 41 and DF is 44. We both have all normal test results for our age but still...our age is our worst enemy at this point. I really hope we can nail it on the first try, but if not we'll just keep trying.


----------



## drjo718

Lots of sad news on here lately :(
1nce- Sorry about your pup. I have 3 dogs and 2 cats so I can empathize.
bab- so sorry about the mc. I hope you take some time to heal and know we're hear if you need to talk.


----------



## drjo718

today's opk. Sorry for the crappy picture...I was in a hurry. I'm supposed to call for my prolactin results tomorrow and call Saturday if I haven't seen a surge. Although I'm not sure if they'll just do an ultrasound or if theyd trigger me, so I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

OPK still negative as of this morning. And I ran out of cb digitals... So now I have to consider whether or not I want to pay 50 bucks for a new box... 

All I've gotten this week is bad news. I need good news. Rahhh!


----------



## drjo718

1nce...I definitely susuggest buying cheapies online. The clearblue ones are so expensive, especially with long or unpredictable cycles!

Afm, my prolactin labs aren't back yet. She said to call back on Monday afternoon :( I'm supposed to call tomorrow if I haven't seen a positive opk, and I'm actually having a fair amount of bleeding right now. I assume it's from having an hsg and the a sonohysterogram, but I'm wondering if the tube nicked my fibroid during one of the procedures to make it bleed. There is a small amount of tissue coming out now and then too, like uterine lining.


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. Good morning. So I thought I would post this morning because I woke up really nervous and anxious this morning. AF is due today (I can feel it coming) and I start Clomid in 3 days. For some reason this "process" (we're doing IUI too) is starting to feel very real and I'm kinda freaking out. 

Just wondering if anyone had a similar experience and how it's going now. Thanks so much!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo-- I used cheapies too so I may just stick with them this cycle.. Since its seemingly unlikely I'm going to ovulate. That sucks your bleeding! You should call your doctor, did they tell you that's normal? 

Dojenstein-- it does become real when you start getting procedures and testing done. I think it's a good real, because usually when you haven't wound up with a BFP naturally you get worried. Everything will go smoothly for you I'm sure... Maybe just pamper yourself a bit to get rid of that anxiety. 

Bab-- how you feeling Hun? You doing ok? 

Klabro-- how's everything with you?

Oh and ps -- my doggie is at home and snoring away. He is all bandaged up but he was super happy to be home. I Have to wrap up his bandage in plastic every time he goes outside to the bathroom... Kind of a pain in the butt, but he's worth it. My other pup is glad to see him home too. I get the test results back in a week or so on the pathology of the tumor.


----------



## drjo718

1nce- I know some light bleeding or spotting was expected for 48 hours. It's been longer than that now, but its also stretchy. It's like fertile mucus but bloody (sorry). And my cervix is now soft and open, much different from yesterday.


----------



## klabro

DRJO-sorry to hear about the bleeding, hope you start getting some more answers soon. Bummer that they are making you wait until Monday.

Dojenstein-I think it is completely normal to feel like that. It is a big step and (at least for me) it is scary not to know what is going to come of it. Just try to relax as much as you can. Fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

1nce-Sorry about the negatives. I am ready for you to get your good news! I never used CB digitals only the cheapies and usually had pretty good results with them. I'm glad to hear that your dog is doing better though! 

BAB-how are you doing? I've been thinking of you. HUGS. I hope that you are getting some rest.

AFM: I'm doing good. I still don't have any symptoms so I'm just kind of on cruise control until January 30th when I have a scan. They didn't do further blood work or anything so I won't be getting any sort of news until that day.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all. I was given the day off without having to ask. Sweet! There was literally NOTHING to do at the office today so I got lucky.
I am wiped out. Still bleeding pretty heavy which sucks but at least i know everything is getting out. 
I left a message with my doctor today saying that I need them to call me back and let them know why. 
They haven't called back yet. Probably won't. 
I'm strongly considering looking for a new one. 

1nce- glad to hear your dog is doing good! I'm sorry that you haven't O'd yet :( 
Ask your doctor if you can get some progesterone supplements to help you out?
I am going be to demanding my doctor prescribe me some.

drjo- it sounds like you may be ovulating! Get busy and good luck!

dojen- The symptoms really aren't too terrible as far as clomid goes. Idk about iui but I think things will work out pretty well for you! 

klabro- Can you request or demand further blood work?? 
I am sure everything is fine though I would be wanting them to monitor it at least until the scan lol
I am okay. Just exhausted. I want this to hurry and be over with so that I can move on and start working out. haha


----------



## klabro

BAB-I wish I could! They told me going in the only reason they would do additional blood work was if my first results were on the low side. With my first I didn't even have blood work to confirm!! It was just a big waiting game until the 7 week scan with no symptoms. My tests have progressed to be as dark as the control line so I guess for now I just have to rely on that. 

I'm glad you got a day off to get some rest. I bet you are exhausted, it has been a long week. Fingers crossed that you are feeling 100% soon. I was working out before this round of clomid and it felt so awesome! I have been crap at it since the holidays but I hope to get back into it soon.


----------



## BABTTC123

Question for all of you!

Do you know your blood type and do any of you have rh negative blood? 
example: O negative vs O positive, or A negative vs A positive. 

I hadn't known that having a rh negative blood type could be a bad thing!! :( 
My doctor called me back earlier today to check and she hadn't done a blood type at all before pregnancy, which she really should have because is I am rh negative then I would need to get a shot within 72 hours of a miscarriage to prevent my body from building antibodies against rh positive blood which would lead to pretty bad complications if I get pregnant again. 
I went straight in and had my blood checked because I know that i am type O but I couldn't remember if it was positive or negative! But I have always thought it was negative when asked. 
She told me she would call me back tonight with results and whether or not I should go to the hospital by the clinic tomorrow for a shot. 

I am pretty on edge because it is almost 8 pm and I still haven't heard back from her :( 
gahhhh!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh and what puts me even more on edge is that prior to all of this today i was thinking about how this reminded me of a cycle in I think September of last year. I had sore boobs, nausea, anxiety etc.. but all the dollar tree tests I took were negative. That ended up being a 36 day cycle with a mighty heavy period. 
Soooo needless to say I am worried that I may have already had an unknown miscarriage before since this entire time I was pregnant all my dollar tree tests showed negative. I had one that showed a shadow of a line but it was extremely hard to tell.


----------



## klabro

BAB-I am o positive. Hoping you have heard from your doc by now. Keep us updated. Interesting info. I did know about the problem with the negative blood type because I have a friend who had to have special shots for that reason either while pregnant or right after delivery I can't remember which. My doctor also tested my blood type right away the first time I was pregnant.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have A negative blood and have to have the anti-d injections when pregnant. Whilst pregnant with my DS2 I had a heavy bleed at 28 weeks. I had to go in the same day for the injection. 
As long as they know your blood group, you will always get the injections you need to stop your body building the antibodies. It has never caused me a problem. 
I hope you get the call soon honey to tell you whether you need to go in. Xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab-- I am O negative. That is definitely something to consider and I had never thought of that. Hopefully they can get you in and take care of you ASAP!! I really hope you feel better doll cause you deserve so much better than this! You need to really pamper yourself this weekend ! 

Klabro-- that's so frustrating they won't do anymore blood work! Obviously as people having somewhat difficulty conceiving we are going to be concerned and want to know for a fact where our levels are at! Grrr. I hope you are feeling well, only a couple more weeks until that 7 week scan! Everything's going to be great. 

As for me-- my OPKs are still negative. Today is cd 17 so technically I should have ovulated by now.... I guess it's not meant to be. I'll still test probably until cd 21. I'll call my doctor on Tuesday, as they are closed on Monday. 

The darkest my OPKs got were at the very beginning of testing (cd 9-11) ... I'll post a pic to show later. I mean, I did not take testing those days very seriously and didn't use cb digitals either on those days cause I thought I couldn't ovulwte that early... It's possible I could have missed my surge or something ?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

These are my opks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## drjo718

Bab- if you're rh negative you'll get rhogam. As pp said, when pregnant you would get it around 28 weeks and then maybe after delivery depending on baby's bloodtype. You would also get it if you had a major bleeding episode or if you fell and hit your belly, had a car accident, etc.

1nce- have you ever seen a positive opk? They don't work for some people, so I guess you can't be sure you haven't ovulated, but based on your tests i would say no. Did you have any ewcm?


----------



## drjo718

hey look! I hope it gets a little darker. This is a new brand for me and I don't know whether to count it as positive or not. In the past, mine only barely get as dark as the control, and only half the line gets dark.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I've never had a positive cheapie... I had a positive digital on cd 20 last cycle, but i don't know whether to believe that one or not. I had lots of cm cd 9-14, I marked I would say a couple of days around there i had the most cm I've ever had. 

Yours looks so good! Fx your ovulating! That would be awesome!

My aunt passed away this morning after a very short battle with an illness. But my pup is doing so well! I am trying to keep him quiet lol but he's been so happy he wants to run around (normally he's quite a lazy dog).... So you win some Ya lose some ...


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- looks like you will be ovulating within a day!

1nce- you could have missed your surge if you were only testing twice per day. Sometimes it can only last a few hours and others can last a few days. 
I am so sorry to hear about your aunt! I hope that you and your family can all heal from this soon. 
teeny- Thankfully I have O positive blood type so I didn't have to go in! I ended up having to call the on-call nurses and doctors to find this out and I still haven't heard from my doctor. Definitely getting a new one. 

klabro- we have the same blood type lol 
glad that you all knew about this. I didn't and freaked out pretty bad especially since my doctor doesn't seem to care about keeping her word and calling me back. 

afm- Well today just sucked. Having to stress for half the day about whether or not I needed the shot, had some work drama arise because of a confused client who decided to call me on my cell phone (wish i never had called her on it) and then my friend who I had told about the pregnancy texted and I finally had to tell her. She was pretty excited about the pregnancy and it took her over an hour to respond to my text. And now it sounds like she is doubting I was ever pregnant in the first place. So that sucks. 
Can I reset this year?


----------



## starrilicious

Hello girls struggling to find a space in any chat threads just now. I'm trying to have number 2 number 1 dd is 11 months and was conceived on clomid (100mg). 

Waiting for AF so I can start clomid again but she's messing about again. Currently on cd33 :(


----------



## drjo718

My opk is lighter today so I called the clinic and they had me come in for an ultrasound. My right ovary has a 14mm follicle, and my left ovary (which wasn't doing anything on Wednesday) has a 13.5mm and a 12mm follicle! She said they are considered mature at 16mm but they prefer them to be 18mm, and they should grow 1-2mm a day. So if I don't see a surge by Wednesday, I should call back for another ultrasound.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB-- That's terrible that you are having such a crappy start to the New Year. I feel the same way...but there's always hope right? It seems that people who aren't TTC the way we are, do not understand the struggles that we go through, and perhaps she does not realize how sensitive a time this is for you. You need lots of love and rest. *hugs*

DRJO-- It sounds like you should be ovulating in a few days! I think its kind of great that you can just check up on your follies like that. Does not leave any doubts on what is happening in there!

Starr- Hi! Welcome to the thread. I know what it is like to wait around for AF (she never comes unless I am medicated somehow)....does your doctor give you Provera or anything to jump start the process? Or does she show on her own? Good luck! FX she shows soon so you can start the Clomid process.

AFM, today I've been dealing with an eczema flare up...I was expecting it since this past week was very stressful...and when stress shows, so does my eczema. I don't believe I've ovulated this cycle...and if I have missed my surge...I don't really have any symptoms or anything. I'm going to call my doctors on Tuesday (they are closed on Monday for the holiday)...and see what's doing. 

if I can't get into see the RE (if shes going to refer me out to one) for a while I may try vitex. We will see.


----------



## starrilicious

Thanks 1nce. I have norethisterone which is like proverb but I'd rather start this cycle naturally as last time it made my period really awful! 

Sorry about your except flare up that sucks. I'm just getting over a psoriasis one so feel your pain. 

Jfyi I ovulated much later on clomid each cycle I did. With dd I ovd on cd 20 based one when we bd as I had two possible points according to FF. Possible o is just a little late? 

Drjo - fx for some nice ripe follies!


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. Been stalking this thread and thought I would jump in and say hi finally. 

I just got AF today so I will start my first round of Clomid (100mg) on Tuesday. I'm not really that set on what the process is because I have a short cycle (only 23 days). So I'll call the doc's office and find out when I have to come in. I'm also doing trigger shot and IUI. So much stuff to plan and remember. 

I'm really hoping I tolerate the Clomid ok. I'm not looking forward to some of the side affects. I heard it gets worse around O time. I really don't want to be an emotional mess. This process is hard enough already. 

Anyway, GL to everyone!


----------



## klabro

BAB-I am so sorry you are having to go through this. You definitely should not have to be getting questioned from a friend in an already hard time. Hugs to you. I'm hoping things turn around for you soon. 

DRJO-That is good news! Sounds like you should be ovulating soon! That is great that they check you like that. All of the doctors I have had have just been all too happy to not monitor and never give me any REAL answers. Very frustrating.

1nce-Very sorry to hear about your aunt. I'm glad your pup is doing well. Hopefully if you can get a doctors appt. you will get some answers and know what the next step is if you are indeed not ovulating on the clomid. I'm hoping for some answers and good news for you.

Star-Welcome to the forum! Hoping AF shows soon so you can get started :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

starr- it's totally possible. I only got one positive OPK last cycle, which was on cd20. but since i had my labs done at the doctors cd21 if i did ovulate...it wouldn't have showed on the results.


----------



## drjo718

So far I'm quite pleased with this fertility clinic. They are thorough and give the answers I want. I'm a little type a about ttc so I'm glad to know what's going on in there.


----------



## klabro

Dojenstein-Welcome and good luck to you this cycle. You will probably fare just fine with the clomid symptoms. I found they weren't too terrible. I was definitely emotional/moody but it wasn't that bad. I know it affects us all differently so fingers crossed that it isn't bad for you.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo-- it sounds like they are doing a good job...very attentive! 

I think I am convinced that I'm going to try vitex at the end of this cycle. I already have it...why not? I might take provera again just to make sure I get AF.. cause I know she wont show naturally... I'm only CD 19...but I am pretty much convinced I am out for this cycle. 

So disappointing.


----------



## starrilicious

Awww 1nce :hug: theres still time. dont count your chickens yet!


----------



## drjo718

Well, my prolactin went up from 34 to 61. It should be below 25. So I have to start medication for that and have it rechecked in 2 weeks. Have to keep taking it til I'm pregnant. Just one more pill to add...I already take a lot of supplements on advice from my midwives, including a prenatal, extra folic acid, calcium, magnesium (for restless leg syndrome), and vitamin d (I'm very deficient). Plus I take vitamin c, inositol (supposed to help with pcos and insulin resistance) and choline to help with inositol absorption. Whew!


----------



## klabro

1nce-I am sorry. Hugs your way. I know it isn't over yet, but the wait is just awful either way and I'm sorry you're going through it. 

Drjo- How long have you been on the inositol? I have been taking it for going on 2 months now. There isn't a ton of research on taking it during pregnancy but after doing the research that I could I chose to cut back the dose but continue taking it. I took metformin with my first pregnancy through week 12 and never got back on it again after that. When I went to the Dr. here about TTC she didn't want to prescribe the metformin so I started inositol on my own after I heard about some of the wonderful effects it has. I don't necessarily have insulin resistance (normal BMI etc.) But I have noticed that the inositol majorly decreased my sugar cravings and upped my energy levels.


----------



## drjo718

Klabro- I just started the inositol last Wednesday. I decided on my own to start it after reading a lot of research studies. A main issue with pcos is insulin resistance (even with a normal bmi) and inositol helps normalize cycles in pcos women. I've read that it's generally accepted as safe during pregnancy and may help protect against gestational diabetes, which can be more of a problem for pcos-ers.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo-- that stinks that your number went up, but hopefully they can take care of it with some medicine! 

How's everyone else doing?

Afm, I feel terrible today. I'm exhausted, I have a migraine, and dizzy. I feel like this stuff is Clomid related but Im not sure.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all can I join? I've had 5 mc and am now starting clomid tonight for cd5-9. I take a lot of meds and baby aspirin and steroids. I go in on Tuesday for my scan to check follicle growth. I'm kind of nervous but hoping it works


----------



## 1nceUponATime

florida-- of course you can join! Good luck on your journey, and I am so sorry to hear about your losses. FX Clomid brings you a sticky bean <3


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you. By a lot of meds I mean supplements lol. I take prenatal, baby aspirin, vit d, frolic acid, b 12, omega 3, prednisone and now clomid as well. I've not felt any symptoms on the steroids yet. Took my first clomid 30 minutes ago so hopefully everything goes good! I get my scan Tuesday to check for follicle growth but I think I ovulate day 14 or so asy cycle isn't exactly 28 days. Hopefully this doesn't mess anything up they gave us the okay to BD up until the date of the scan and possibly after so hopefully will catch the little egg either way.


----------



## drjo718

pretty sure this is my positive opk! Although I was kinda looking forward to having another ultrasound tomorrow to see follicle size.


----------



## floridamomma

It definitely looks positive


----------



## Taima

Hey ladies, i hope i can join you guys! I've read through this whole thread and it seems like an amazing support group for clomid users. Definitely planning to follow this thread to see how it goes for everyone. 

I have been ttc since October 2014. Got pregnant right away and it was a chemical pregnancy. After that i tried right away. 2 months passed and it didn't happen. I can not ttc now as DH is away for work and we get to try only once every 4 months. It's even more stressful now. So for me that's in April. 

Since I don't have many chances to try, I'm in no mood to go the natural route. I would have never thought of doing clomid in month 4 of ttc but I need to up my chances for that one month. I will talk to my doctor about 50mg clomid soon with ovidrel shot. My ovulation is typically on CD20-21 which bothers me. Is anyone here regular and taking clomid? I have a feeling my doctor will give me clomid but not the ovidrel trigger shot. Anyone know of any long term side effects of using the two?

I have a question for those who were monitored and got scans to detect follicles. What kind of ultrasound scan do you get? Is it the typical vaginal scan or something else that my Ob Gyn wouldn't have? I want to be monitored but with my OB GYN and not with a Specialist as they probably won't even see me at 4 months ttc. 

I'm in more of a rush to get Preg now since I cannot forget those 2 amazing weeks of being pregnant. I was so sick and tired but it was so worth it. And second is that I don't understand how it didn't happen since we are more fertile after a chemical pregnancy. 

Soooo sorry for the long essay. But really need your advise. Definitely following this thread to see the experiences and success stories.


----------



## floridamomma

I am very regular. I typically ovulate day 12-16? Not sure but getting pregnant isn't my issue, staying pregnant is. You may want to try natural again. One MC does not necessarily mean you have a problem with having a baby they could've just been a miscarriage they usually don't like to do any of these meds and things unless you had more than three MC's or if you've been trying for longer than a year without any results


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo- that def looks positive to me, get to BDing!! Maybe they will be able to tell if you've already ovulated by your scan...that will be awesome!

Taima- Welcome to the thread! I got prescribed Clomid for a couple reasons....I never get a natural period (went five years without one before TTC)...Provera would not induce my period (which it seems it will do now that I was taking Clomid)...and I was not ovulating. I had a very long history, so by the time I got TTC...there was really no other why to try. However, if you are already ovulating/getting a period and have not really established with a doctor, they might be less willing to prescribe you that right away. The side effects from Clomid do wear off and I read a lot of women don't get any side effects. For me, I feel like I got a lot of side effects...but all were manageable. I get fatigued, headaches, blurry vision, etc...I didn't really get hot flashes though and that was the most common side effect. I would advise you to talk to your doctor about what is best for your situation.

BAB--how you doing hun?

Klabro- How have you been feeling?

AFM-- My body is starting to feel like I might get my period (maybe Clomid will give me my period without Provera? FX.) I'm really bloated and my boobs are sore. Still about a week till AF is technically due I guess. If i don't get it by day 30 I will begin Provera. I think then the plan is to go a more natural route and do Vitex and maybe some other supplements. Clomid does not seem to be working for me on the ovulation side of things & it makes me feel crappy...so, not really quite sure what next cycle is going to look like yet...


----------



## drjo718

Taima- clomid is only taken on certain days of your cycle if you're already having one. So even if your doc were to prescribe it to you, it may not line up ovulation with when your DH is around. Follicle size is checked with a vaginal ultrasound, but it is unlikely your regular ob would even do a monitored cycle. They typically just do a 21 day progesterone draw. A fertility clinic would have to be treating you to get the monitoring and especially a trigger shot, which most likely wouldn't happen in your first cycle on meds. Sorry to be a downer, just want you to know what to expect. 

1nce- I won't be having an ultrasound at all. The were only going to give me another if I hadn't seen a surge by today. I just wish I knew what was happening in there. My opk yesterday at 2pm was negative. Then last night at 1130pm was positive. Then today at 2pm was negative again. I hope those eggs are releasing!


----------



## drjo718

Also 1nce, maybe ask about femara since clomid isn't working for you?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo-- I never tested that late at night. I would totally miss my surge if that happen to me! I will ask about it but I think my doctor is going to refer me to a specialist.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I bet you you are ovulating as we speak!


----------



## drjo718

I work nights so the 11 30 PM test was like my afternoon test :) hoping to see a temp shift now. It's my 1st month temping and I never test at the same time and I sleep with my mouth open, so I didn't have high hopes. This morning my temp went up to 97.5 with my average temp being 97.1.

Maybe the specialist would start you on femara. That's exactly what happened to me...I tried 50 and 100 of clomid with the midwives, it didnt work, then was referred and the specialist gave me 5 of femara.


----------



## Taima

Thank you for your replies ladies :)

I know it's still early to go for clomid and that my chance of conceiving naturally is pretty good. But if It doesn't happen in April my next chance is august. This situation is just temporary for a year or 2. I know my doctor pretty well she always listens to my concerns and gives me advice. i may go to her tomorrow. I'll see what she has to stay. I know natural is better but I need to increase my chances and pray it happens.

Florida- I'm sorry for your losses. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon. I'm not taking clomid to prevent miscarriage, just to increase chances of conception. I tried for 2 months after MC and nothing:/ that's why I'm trying so hard for that month. 

1nce- I'm sorry your going through all this:/. I'm really hopping your cycles become more regular and respond to clomid and get a BFP soon. Maybe give it more time and try a higher dose. But I understand it's frustrating. I heard and read loads about Vitex. I actually bought a bottle and didn't take it because I was afraid it might delay my ovulation if I'm regular. However people with irregular cycles and those who are having trouble ovulating usually find it a success. But it takes a while for effects to kick in. In your case it would not hurt to take it. It works much differently than clomid. 

Drjo- Hubby will be here for a month and we have planned it according to my 33-34 day cycles. Using fertility friend- that app knows my body more than I do! I know that my OBGYN may not be able to do ovidrel for me but clomid 50 is a good possibility. Do you know if it's just the vaginal ultrasound that shows how many mature follicles there are?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all

Sorry for the absense. I have been all over the place these days and finding it hard to make any conversation that isn't me whining about the mc lol
Soooo I have been avoiding certain threads that i get the urge to compain on.. 

Anyways, sorry if I don't bring myself up to date. 

Yesterday I went to my doctors office and had to see a different doctor since mine is busy until late Febraury. 
This one wasn't much help because she can't make decisions on how I should proceed since she isn't my assigned doctor. 
Basically all she said was the wait until my next period and then try again. I got my bloods back today and hcg is below 1 now. I am no longer bleeding but I have felt some cramping. It reminded me of ovulation pains mixed with some stretching feeling/pain. Not what I normally experience for af so idk what to really think. The OB nurse that had called with my results didn't have much to say about it other than to keep an eye on it. 

But other than that I have been okay. 

I'd love to get an update on where everyone is at in their cyles/pregnancies? 
Save me some time and energy of scrolling through previous posts lol

Oh and welcome new comers!! :)


----------



## drjo718

Taima- I believe they only do vaginal to check follicles. The abdominal ultrasound doesn't get close enough to the ovaries to give a good look.

Bab- I hope things start to normalize for you soon and sorry you couldn't get more answers from the clinic. Since you asked, I'm currently on o day. Lots of cramping and fullness the last few days.


----------



## BABTTC123

That's awesome drjo! This month will be yours for a sticky bean!


----------



## Taima

Hey 
So I went to my OBGYN today and she is going to have me on 50mg clomid the month hubby is with me. She didn't like the idea of ovidrel though, convinced me to let nature take its course on that part. 
Very happy and relaxed that I'll get clomid! 
As for this cycle- I'm CD 22 and still no temp rise- Ultrasound showed I had one egg that was too small to come down now. 

BAB- I'm sorry to hear about your MC. From what I read going through the thread I see it was an early MC like it happened to me. It was my first too. It's hard I know. If you miscarried naturally I don't see a reason to wait. A lot of people are actually really fertile after a Chemical pregnancy. So if your emotionally ready, you can probably try. Some doctors say to wait and some say you don't really need to. Do what you want. I tried right away but didn't get BFP. I read a lot of women do succeed though. So regardless of what the substitute doctor said, make the decision that your comfortable with. 

I'm going to follow this thread and see how everyone does with clomid. Congrats to everyone who got BFP and hope everyone else gets their Bfp soon!


----------



## Taima

Btw I read in the earlier portions of the thread you ladies were talking about getting 100 cheap OpK online. Can someone provide a link? Are they accurate?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So today I POAS.....of course I really don't know what caused me to do this....It's only day 22 of my cycle and I will need to take an HPT before starting Provera on day 30....I truly believe I did not ovulate this cycle, but I guess its just wishful thinking that maybe OPKs don't work for me or I missed my surge. This whole process is really frustrating me. I'm going to start Vitex and I actually ordered some Inositol (after reading up on stuff when you guys mentioned it)..The Inositol is really only to help me relieve my anxiety and depression...but maybe it'll help who knows right? I just need a break from Clomid. If the supplements don't help me get a regular period..then I'll go back to medicated cycles in a couple months and a specialist...P.S. My dogs Vet called and his tumor was not cancerous...and my little baby seems to be healing up quite well...although he is not happy with his little cast. I have to put a baby sock on it to get him to not try to rip the cast off LOL

BAB-- I am so sorry to hear that you are not doing as well lately. I don't mind if you want to talk about your loss...go ahead, this is what this forum is for, right? You deserve to be supported in your time of need and we are hear to listen!

drjo-- that's awesome you saw such a good temp rise. I nixed the temping this cycle cause I don't typically sleep through the night. Of course, lately I have been sleeping through the night LOL (good ol' melatonin)...I am praying you get your sticky bean this cycle. I will be so happy for you!

Taima-- I order wondfo's off of amazon. They are pretty cheap.....I see they work perfectly fine for many women. I have yet to get a positive, but I think it's just cause I haven't ovulated.......so they probably are working just fine.


----------



## drjo718

Grrr my temp went up to 98.2 today, so now FF is giving me dotted cross hairs 2 days before Im pretty sure I ovulated, the day before my positive opk. Darn thing. At least my temp went up and I can verify ovulation on my own. The cramping is almost gone now and cm is no longer ewcm Soni think it's safe to say it's passed. The 2ww begins!

1nce- glad to hear your doggie is doing well and it wasn't cancer! I know how you feel about not ovulating though...it can be depressing when your body doesn't do what it should. Do what you need to do for peace of mind. 

Taima- I also ordered mine off amazon. Just search wondfo ovulation tests and you'll find them.


----------



## floridamomma

Bab I also don't mind. I've been through 5 and am here if you need me. 
Taima thank you I appreciate it. I was just letting you know that you might not want to take all of that if you don't need to. 
1nce according to my doctor ovulate regularly I've gotten pregnant frequently in Last few years although they haven't gone full term but I have never not one time and able to catch my surge on OPK's and at one point I did it for a month straight. Until I put them down that I could get pregnant must've been the stress or something I don't.


----------



## Taima

Thanks drjo and 1nce. 

Florida- have you tried to use progesterone suppositories with any of your pregnancies or cycles after ovulation? 
I know I was going overboard with the ovidrel as I'm still considered fertile and my chances of conception are good without meds. I was just wondering maybe it would increase my chances at twins in combination with clomid. Anyway I realize ovidrel isn't for me since I don't have ovulation issues (just a little late, but it's ok clomid might help with that). 
I'm praying clomid could make my chances higher for twins since my cycles are regular 33-34 days. I know my chances are so slim lol but it could happen. Main reason for clomid isn't twins though, just want to increase my chances and have stronger ovulation/better quality egg(s)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am 11Dpo and a BFN. I know I'm out. With my other children I always showed positive at 10 days. Just waiting on AF now which may give me an insight into my LP so that's handy. I am then taking a break as it has been so stressful. 
Good luck to you all waiting to test. Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Taima it makes since. You want to know when o is so you and dh can catch that eggy and ovidrel does help with that. I have taken oral progesterone from bfp before. I am going to request the suppositories if the dr thinks it's ok


----------



## 1nceUponATime

DRJO-- When you took Clomid and didn't ovulate what was your CM like? 

*TMI* 
I've had a lot more CM this month in general...but today is CD 23 and it feels like the CM is just leaking out of me, its never been this much, this late in my cycle. I'm just wondering if that is normal ?


----------



## drjo718

1nce- I honestly don't remember much about the cm and I didn't chart so i have no documentation to look back on. I don't remember anything out of the ordinary for me though.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I posted but I don't think it went thru. Anyway. I spotted today (only when wiping) and I thought for once it might be my natural period even though I'm only cd 23. it stopped though. Ah well. Craziness.


----------



## floridamomma

1nceUponATime said:


> I posted but I don't think it went thru. Anyway. I spotted today (only when wiping) and I thought for once it might be my natural period even though I'm only cd 23. it stopped though. Ah well. Craziness.

Maybe implantation bleed


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I think it's really unlikely. I don't think I ovulated at all . But maybe my body is trying to do its just for once and shed a lining lolol


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- I hope that you just missed your surge! And if you didn't then at least a natural af would be nice! 
I glad to hear your pup is doing good!! 

drjo- any symptoms yet?

klabro- how are you feeling? 

Taima- glad to hear your doctor is working with you! Fx that you catch a sticky bean when your hubby is home! 

Florida- has your doctor tested to see if there is a medical condition that is causing the mc's? :( 
Also, do you mind if I ask how long your prenancies lasted? I feel like they are missing something that can be fixed to help your next pregnancy. 

teeny- As everyone say, you aren't out until the witch arrives :) each pregnancy is different and this one's bfp may not show up as early as the others. 

afm- bleeding stopped completely on Tuesday. I had some cramping but I think my cervix was just adjusting or something. My cp was low soft and open and now is high soft open. I had some twinges that felt like ovulation cramps/pains and it seems that my hubby has had a sudden and STRONG increase in sex drive! 
The other night he insisted on a shower together and we had some bd fun and then last night he ended up sleep bding me xD When we were done he asked me how it got started because he woke up right in the middle of it lmao!! This was a very nice and surprising first!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab-- my dh is famous for sleep BDing.. I cant so much as try to cuddle with him in the middle of the night without him trying to get some hanky panky in....now i always ask him if hes awake haha...he always says yes, but then after hes like how did that even start up!


----------



## BABTTC123

I enjoyed it quite a bit :) it felt VERY random and he was very much into it! I hope this becomes a new thing for him


----------



## drjo718

Bab- your new BD session sounds like fun! ;) I'm not having much for symptoms, but I'm also not much of a symptom spotter. I've just been really hungry the last few days, eating way more often than usual and still feeling hungry. Doesn't help with losing weight! Lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BD is so much better when it's spontaneous. When it's on a schedule, it can feel so forced. I also think the middle of the night is nice because your body is so relaxed.


----------



## dojenstein

I'm on CD8, just finished my first round of 100mg of Clomid. I took and OPK and it was negative, Boo. But we did BD because it's my birthday and I needed some lovin. Usually DF feels like a pawn in my "sex on demand" game. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BABTTC123

drjo- That could be a good sign! I've heard that is one of the earliest symptoms :) 

1nce- I agree!! 

dojen- I wouldn't let the negative opk get you down. You shouldn't expect to see anything until after cd 10 at the absolute soonest!


----------



## floridamomma

BABTTC123 said:


> 1nce- I hope that you just missed your surge! And if you didn't then at least a natural af would be nice!
> I glad to hear your pup is doing good!!
> 
> drjo- any symptoms yet?
> 
> klabro- how are you feeling?
> 
> Taima- glad to hear your doctor is working with you! Fx that you catch a sticky bean when your hubby is home!
> 
> Florida- has your doctor tested to see if there is a medical condition that is causing the mc's? :(
> Also, do you mind if I ask how long your prenancies lasted? I feel like they are missing something that can be fixed to help your next pregnancy.
> 
> teeny- As everyone say, you aren't out until the witch arrives :) each pregnancy is different and this one's bfp may not show up as early as the others.
> 
> afm- bleeding stopped completely on Tuesday. I had some cramping but I think my cervix was just adjusting or something. My cp was low soft and open and now is high soft open. I had some twinges that felt like ovulation cramps/pains and it seems that my hubby has had a sudden and STRONG increase in sex drive!
> The other night he insisted on a shower together and we had some bd fun and then last night he ended up sleep bding me xD When we were done he asked me how it got started because he woke up right in the middle of it lmao!! This was a very nice and surprising first!

I have had every test I'm pretty sure except nk cell but they are finally giving me steroids which is the treatment anyway. I take 5 mg twice daily. All of the mc have been before 9 weeks.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

BABTTC123 said:


> 1nce- I hope that you just missed your surge! And if you didn't then at least a natural af would be nice!
> I glad to hear your pup is doing good!!
> 
> drjo- any symptoms yet?
> 
> klabro- how are you feeling?
> 
> Taima- glad to hear your doctor is working with you! Fx that you catch a sticky bean when your hubby is home!
> 
> Florida- has your doctor tested to see if there is a medical condition that is causing the mc's? :(
> Also, do you mind if I ask how long your prenancies lasted? I feel like they are missing something that can be fixed to help your next pregnancy.
> 
> teeny- As everyone say, you aren't out until the witch arrives :) each pregnancy is different and this one's bfp may not show up as early as the others.
> 
> afm- bleeding stopped completely on Tuesday. I had some cramping but I think my cervix was just adjusting or something. My cp was low soft and open and now is high soft open. I had some twinges that felt like ovulation cramps/pains and it seems that my hubby has had a sudden and STRONG increase in sex drive!
> The other night he insisted on a shower together and we had some bd fun and then last night he ended up sleep bding me xD When we were done he asked me how it got started because he woke up right in the middle of it lmao!! This was a very nice and surprising first!

Unfortunately, AF showed up with vigour on CD27. I am currently CD2 now. :-( 
I have a further infertility appointment at the end of next month so we are waiting on that to help us TTC. This month without medication I doubt I will ovulate, March will be out too as we won't have started any treatment, so it looks like April will be our first month back TTC. :cry: xx


----------



## 1nceUponATime

dojen-- I wouldn't expect you to get a positive OPK just yet, but I know how seeing negatives can be. Cheer up and keep testing girl!

Teeny-Sometimes relaxation is all you need to ovulate, or so they tell me lol. I'm also going to be on kind of a semi break. I'm not going to do Clomid again until possibly the summer. In the mean time I'm going to try vitex and inositol...whenever AF decides to show her face.

Taima- Good luck with the Clomid!

Klabro--how are you feeling? When are you having your first scan??

AFM. CD26 today and I do "feel" as if AF is coming at some point. My boobs have been hurting and bigger for days. I have increased CM. I'm still getting dizzy and tired...and I have been SUPER emotional...I am not a crier, but I feel like I have been getting teary eyed at every single little thing......but, I feel like all of that is also symptoms of Clomid, and I've felt like this before and then AF never comes. I'll probably wait until CD 30 to start Provera.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So...I'm sure that I am out this cycle. I tested this morning with an IC and it was BFN. I'll wait until Friday to see if AF shows and start provera if it doesnt. I already started Vitex & Inositol though. No idea what next cycle will bring.

Hope if your in the NE USA you stayed safe and outta the blizzards way.


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies, sorry I have been missing :) I haven't been on in quite a while. I'm doing good just pretty tired. I have my first scan in 3 days! So the 30th. Of course I'm a nervous wreck over it, at least I don't have much longer to wait. Welcome to everyone new. I have went through and caught up on everything. 

BAB- I got a good chuckle out of your sleep BD'ing that sounds much better than operating on a strict BD schedule :)


----------



## drjo718

Well I don't know if I have a bug or if this really is a symptom so early...but I woke up this morning feeling very nauseous and a little light headed. Then just after 4 PM I vomited. A lot. At a mechanic while picking up my car. It was bad. Just 6dpo today.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Klabro-- Woo! I'm so excited for you! Keep us updated with how your scan went!

drjo-- FX that its a sticky bean symptom!!!

I started a TTC Journal. I'm just frustrated with all this infertility.


----------



## drjo718

My progesterone just came back at 29! The highest it's ever been! So the femara definitely worked.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

That's so awesome drjo! Fx for a sticky bean !


----------



## BABTTC123

Klabro- your scan is tomorrow!! Get some pics if you can :)

drjo- Holy moly those numbers are beautiful! At cd 21 my numbers were only 15 which they said was very good so yours are amazing! Perhaps this means a sticky bean is making them go up?
When i was 11 dpo my numbers were 33 sooo lets see those numbers of yours keep rising!!

1nce- Can you post the link to your journal? I want to follow :) 

afm- I haven't been using my opk's aside for one day a week ago lol I think i may have ovulated because I had a decent amount of ewcm for a while, last night and today I have had sharp twinges in my left boob which was a pretty good symptom of pregnancy for me. If they get stronger and more frequent then I guess we will have a good idea if I am again or not! I really hope that i am!! 
I have also gotten pretty fatigued lately with a strange energetic feeling! The combo doesn't make sense lmao But I just feel pregnant again.. It may all be in my head though.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab-- my link is in my signature. And I totally have my fx for you baking a bean :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh I totally didn't notice! I am following now :3


----------



## klabro

Well ladies here is my scan...Its twins. I'm in complete shock.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5966.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## drjo718

Huge congrats klabro! How exciting! Remind me what you did this cycle?


----------



## klabro

Thanks drjo, completely in shock. I did 50mg clomid days 5-9 and I was taking inositol.


----------



## drjo718

klabro said:


> Thanks drjo, completely in shock. I did 50mg clomid days 5-9 and I was taking inositol.

Did you have a 7dpo progesterone draw done?


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg! Congrats klabro!! They both look pretty healthy to me as their sacs are VERY noticeable!


----------



## sekky

klabro said:


> Well ladies here is my scan...Its twins. I'm in complete shock.

Huge congrats Klabro :happydance::flower: 

Hi everyone, I've been stalking for a while but haven't posted any comment. Just couldn't resist Klabro's amazing news. Hope everyone is fine.

Cheers.


----------



## klabro

Thanks ladies :) they both measured spot on a 6 weeks 3 days and had heart rates of 119 and 120. The news is starting to sink in now that my doctor has called me. Drjo-I did not have a draw it was an unmonitored cycle, they don't monitor here until 2 failed cycles. I thought that was strange but it is standard procedure here I guess.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Klabro- ahhh congrats!!! Your scan looks great! H&H 9 months to you!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Mommieh25

Congratulations!


----------



## starrilicious

Hi guys. Sorry I went awol almost as soon as I arrived. Managed to drop my phone in the toilet after work last week! 

Congratulations klabro ! Double bubble :)


----------



## Taima

Hey ladies : ) how's everyone doing?

Congratulations klabro!!!! Wow I'm so happy for you! Twins on the lowest dose of Clomid that's awesome. Do you have twins in the family? Do you ovulate on your own? If so, what's your usual ovulation day without Clomid and with ?

Drjo- your symptoms sound promising! Wishing you the best : )

1nce- how are you? What CD are you? 

I recently found out I'm going to be doing Clomid 50mg either Feb or March and I'm soo happy not waiting any longer. I may be with DH by Feb 20 but it's possibe there could be delays and end up together on the 24th or later :(. My expected ovulation is feb 26 (CD20-21). I'm worried that if I take Clomid this cycle it could move it up to CD 14th-16 (feb20-22). I have not used Clomid before so I don't know how it will affect my ovulation. I don't want to risk a medicated cycle with no BD on ovulation. Maybe I should let this be a natural cycle and see if I get lucky without Clomid? If I take Clomid this cycle- first pill has to be feb11(cd5) max. Not sure if I'll find out the date of reunion at that time.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Taima-- I am on cd32. I already started vitex and have decided not to take provera to induce another cycle. I'm just going to wait and see if vitex will do anything. Im sorry you are struggling with the dates... that seems tough!! Unfortunately, there's really no way to tell what clomid will do to your o date. I've read cases on any end of the spectrum... Earlier, later , and stayed the same. I know it's difficult because you won't get to try again for a couple months because of scheduling, but maybe you can view your first cycle as a fact finding mission... See what it does to your cycle and if you can bd then great. But it's totally understandable if you didn't want to wait... I wouldn't want to either!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It's really quiet.... How's everyone doing???


----------



## drjo718

I'm 13dpo, AF due late tomorrow night. BFN yesterday and had a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday. I usually get yellow tinged little globs of cm a couple days before af, and i haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Mommieh25

drjo718 said:


> I'm 13dpo, AF due late tomorrow night. BFN yesterday and had a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday. I usually get yellow tinged little globs of cm a couple days before af, and i haven't seen any yet.

Hope you get that BFP!


----------



## klabro

Taima- Twins do not run in my family. I typically do not ovulate with clomid and if I do there is not a "usual" day my cycles are anywhere from 35-50 days long so it just really would depend. 

Drjo-fingers crossed for a BFP for you :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo--any more news? did you test again today?

klabro--hows that twin news settling in for you? I almost want twins lol idk if its the same for you...but i am so happy for you!


----------



## drjo718

Bfn still today, but no AF yet. Just waiting for her to show up.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Drjo, me too.... I'm on cd 36. I keep feeling like she's gonna show but I think it's in my head ....


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- I hope af gets her lazy butt around to you so that you can start a new cycle!!

drjo- Hopefully those tests will surprise you soon! 

Afm- Not sure if I mentioned my pregnant Guinea pig the last time i was on here... But I have GP that I rescued last month and now it is apparent that she is about to pop out a couple babies! 
I've been freaking out because she is about 2 years old and it is bad for them to breed past 1 year old! I am keeping my fingers crossed all goes well because there is nothing anyone can do. A c-section has an extremely low survival rate so all i can do is pray!

afm.... I apparently ovulated on cd 19 and am now 3 dpo! 
My symptoms that are pretty darn noticeable are CRAVINGS!! I get grouchy if I don't get what i am currently craving. Increased sex drive. Irritable- almost yelled at my hubby for teasing me. Emotional- cried over a delayed text response from hubby despite knowing he was working. And mild cramping on both sides of uterus/ovaries. I think that is it.. I feel like i am forgetting something though..

Anyways, I am pretty optimistic that this will turn out good but I am prepared for the worst! :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB, FX you get that BFP!!! It seems like your in such good spirits and I'm glad. You deserve the best hon!


----------



## drjo718

15dpo and still a bfn. Cervix is medium, soft, and closed. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## LilMrsFerris

I am on clomid. I did one round in August. And then my husband left for a deployment.. He just got back in Jan. So we just started our second round of clomid this month. Today is day is day 14. And still only neg OPK and neg HPT..

Getting very discouraged 
We went through all the testing. Everything on his part is working great. According to the doc his sperm is beautiful. According to me and my body. I am ovulating. I have gotten blood tests and ultra sounds done. Doc says I ovulate in a very small window. I must be missing it. We have been trying for about 1 year now... And no luck. We have a choice of IVF or insimination. But if we don't have to. We would rather not go that route. Ya kno?


I'm starting to think it's just not in the cards for me. :(


----------



## Mommieh25

LilMrsFerris said:


> I am on clomid. I did one round in August. And then my husband left for a deployment.. He just got back in Jan. So we just started our second round of clomid this month. Today is day is day 14. And still only neg OPK and neg HPT..
> 
> Getting very discouraged
> We went through all the testing. Everything on his part is working great. According to the doc his sperm is beautiful. According to me and my body. I am ovulating. I have gotten blood tests and ultra sounds done. Doc says I ovulate in a very small window. I must be missing it. We have been trying for about 1 year now... And no luck. We have a choice of IVF or insimination. But if we don't have to. We would rather not go that route. Ya kno?
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think it's just not in the cards for me. :(

Oh Lil don't feel that way you will get it. I am doing clomid and trigger. It helps.


----------



## BABTTC123

LilMrs- If you aren't testing at least 2-3 times per day you can EASILY miss your surge! Also, You can ovulate a lot later than cd 14. Some women have been known to ovulate on cd 25! 
I know a lot of doctors suggest to dtd once every other day, but soerm replenishes within a day and I found that every day dtd is better! I first did everyother day and then switched to every day on the next cycle and got my bfp. It just get tedious doing it that much lol 
Also, 1 year isn't bad at all... I went 2 years before getting on clomid :) So don't let this stress you out. Enjoy it! If you stress then you only make it worst!

Drjo- I have heard that it can take up to a week past af due date to get a +hpt even with frer. Get a blood draw and it will give you an answer :) 

1nce- Thank you! I have been keeping all my fingers and limbs crossed that you start ovulating! I get super pissed when I hear that your body is being a jerk! You need to yell at you ovaries and see if that scares an egg out of them! lol 
I have been trying to be more upbeat. I got tired of being sad. That and the weather is getting nicer so my seasonal depression is starting to go away xD 
I have been working out as well so a rush of endorphins has been overtaking my body! 
Ohh.... That is an idea! Do you usually workout? Even if you are pretty fit, doing at least 30 minutes per day of either cardio or strength training can significantly increase your chances of ovulation! Heck, even just 30 minutes 3 times a week will make a big difference :3
I want to see more bfp's pop up! 
Man, I just want to see nothing but good news in general!


----------



## drjo718

Thanks bab. I'm having my prolactin retested in the morning and was thinking about asking for a beta, but it's only a lab appointment and not a doc appointment. Plus I had a confirmed ovulation so I guess if I still don't have an answer over the weekend I'll call. Just giving it some time.


----------



## faith2015

New on the cite, 2nd round on clomid 50mg, CD7, next week is my "fertile" week!!

Any clomid users have BFP???


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> New on the cite, 2nd round on clomid 50mg, CD7, next week is my "fertile" week!!
> 
> Any clomid users have BFP???

My youngest was 50 mg clomid. I just did a 100 mg cycle. He may up it this next round.


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> New on the cite, 2nd round on clomid 50mg, CD7, next week is my "fertile" week!!
> 
> Any clomid users have BFP???
> 
> My youngest was 50 mg clomid. I just did a 100 mg cycle. He may up it this next round.Click to expand...

is it weird that my doctor isn't monitoring me?


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> New on the cite, 2nd round on clomid 50mg, CD7, next week is my "fertile" week!!
> 
> Any clomid users have BFP???
> 
> My youngest was 50 mg clomid. I just did a 100 mg cycle. He may up it this next round.Click to expand...
> 
> is it weird that my doctor isn't monitoring me?Click to expand...

My first time when I got pregnant I only had one ultrasound. My gyn did that. I now have been seeing a RE. My gyn recommended this. I think every situation is different. I never knew it would be so hard this time.

Maybe they think you can do it on 50mg with very few issues. It probably is just a first step.:shrug:

I do however pray you get your miracle.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Lil-- Aww I know how it is to think that way...you get so frustrated...but we have to remember that on "avg" it takes 6 mos to a year for "healthy" couples to get married (no known fertility issues), so we have to give ourselves a bit longer....my dh and I are the same way, we planned a baby for two years prior to getting married...once we were hitched, it was like its go time!...chin up girl.

BAB--- I am a bit of a fitness freak actually!..I will say I have suffered a holiday/winter slump and was only getting in 2 days a week...but this week I've got my head in the game and already done 5 days....it does feel great, and I can actually feel myself feeling a bit better. If I can't get pregnant...at least I can look great? lol at least the way I'm looking at it. I've also upped my water intake...I don't think I was drinking nearly enough. This last cycle Provera didnt get me my period till CD 40........so I'm trying to keep that inn my mind as well.


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> New on the cite, 2nd round on clomid 50mg, CD7, next week is my "fertile" week!!
> 
> Any clomid users have BFP???
> 
> My youngest was 50 mg clomid. I just did a 100 mg cycle. He may up it this next round.Click to expand...
> 
> is it weird that my doctor isn't monitoring me?Click to expand...
> 
> My first time when I got pregnant I only had one ultrasound. My gyn did that. I now have been seeing a RE. My gyn recommended this. I think every situation is different. I never knew it would be so hard this time.
> 
> Maybe they think you can do it on 50mg with very few issues. It probably is just a first step.:shrug:
> 
> I do however pray you get your miracle.Click to expand...


That could be! Thank you so much! Your so sweet:angel:


----------



## drjo718

AF arrived yesterday. Starting round 2 of femara tomorrow.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo-- sorry to hear the witch got you, but at least you can move on to round 2 now!! GL!


----------



## Mommieh25

I start my second round of clomid ovidrel cycle tomorrow. You're not alone.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Nothing new to report here guys.. and I feel like I don't belong here anymore cause I'm not taking Clomid for the immediate future.

I've been on vitex for 2 weeks...I'm on CD 41 and just kind of waiting around for AF.
There's a link to my journal in my signature if you wanted to read any more details.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## drjo718

1nce, please stick around! I'm not on clomid either. Round 2 of femara.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'll stick around !! I need to see all you ladies get your BFPs


----------



## faith2015

So I'm a little confused, if i took clomid on cd3-cd7 what day would bring my big O? I am barley experiencing any symptoms, and having a hard time predicting on whats going on.*

Sunday and monday (cd9 and cd10) i took tests and 2 lines showed but they weren't quite as dark at the test line. Now this morning (cd12) i had a few cramps but nothing abnormal and the test didn't show any LH.

This is my second round and i feel like i am more use to whats going on compared to my first cycle of clomid (i felt everything!)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

faith2015 said:


> So I'm a little confused, if i took clomid on cd3-cd7 what day would bring my big O? I am barley experiencing any symptoms, and having a hard time predicting on whats going on.*
> 
> Sunday and monday (cd9 and cd10) i took tests and 2 lines showed but they weren't quite as dark at the test line. Now this morning (cd12) i had a few cramps but nothing abnormal and the test didn't show any LH.
> 
> This is my second round and i feel like i am more use to whats going on compared to my first cycle of clomid (i felt everything!)

If you ovulate with clomid typically it is 5-10 days after last pill.... Now mind you that's typical, it is possible to ovulate before or after that. I would test multiple times a day during fertile window so you don't miss your surge.... Do you temp as well?


----------



## faith2015

1nceUponATime said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm a little confused, if i took clomid on cd3-cd7 what day would bring my big O? I am barley experiencing any symptoms, and having a hard time predicting on whats going on.*
> 
> Sunday and monday (cd9 and cd10) i took tests and 2 lines showed but they weren't quite as dark at the test line. Now this morning (cd12) i had a few cramps but nothing abnormal and the test didn't show any LH.
> 
> This is my second round and i feel like i am more use to whats going on compared to my first cycle of clomid (i felt everything!)
> 
> If you ovulate with clomid typically it is 5-10 days after last pill.... Now mind you that's typical, it is possible to ovulate before or after that. I would test multiple times a day during fertile window so you don't miss your surge.... Do you temp as well?Click to expand...

see I don't temp, I keep hearing about it but I know myself I will forget after the 3rd day. Now testing multiple times a day can get very very expensive, I have been getting the clearblue like $35 just for 8 tests. Can you recommend cheaper test that work the same?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Faith-- unfortunately, I can't recommend a digital OPK that is cheap...they're all expensive. For me, I would use wondfo IC's multiple times a day and just continue to use the clear blue digi once per day. Temping didn't really work out for me because I rarely sleep through the night or wake up at the same time every day...but it seems like it works for a lot of women!


----------



## faith2015

1nceUponATime said:


> Faith-- unfortunately, I can't recommend a digital OPK that is cheap...they're all expensive. For me, I would use wondfo IC's multiple times a day and just continue to use the clear blue digi once per day. Temping didn't really work out for me because I rarely sleep through the night or wake up at the same time every day...but it seems like it works for a lot of women!

I just experienced EWCM!!!! :happydance: the O is coming!!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

faith2015 said:


> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Faith-- unfortunately, I can't recommend a digital OPK that is cheap...they're all expensive. For me, I would use wondfo IC's multiple times a day and just continue to use the clear blue digi once per day. Temping didn't really work out for me because I rarely sleep through the night or wake up at the same time every day...but it seems like it works for a lot of women!
> 
> I just experienced EWCM!!!! :happydance: the O is coming!!!!Click to expand...


Yay yay! That is great news. Gearing up now for the tww!:thumbup:


----------



## faith2015

Mommieh25 said:


> faith2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1nceUponATime said:
> 
> 
> Faith-- unfortunately, I can't recommend a digital OPK that is cheap...they're all expensive. For me, I would use wondfo IC's multiple times a day and just continue to use the clear blue digi once per day. Temping didn't really work out for me because I rarely sleep through the night or wake up at the same time every day...but it seems like it works for a lot of women!
> 
> I just experienced EWCM!!!! :happydance: the O is coming!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay yay! That is great news. Gearing up now for the tww!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yaya im really excited! I have a great feeling! Only issue is im experiencing horrible discomfort during this O. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Motherof2CA

Sorry ladies for being MIA its been two months since I stopped clomid. One hectic time right now with work so I can't drive am hour away 3-4 times a month so the doctor agreed that I can continue my clomid just not monitored and no trigger. I will start 100 or 150 once this next period comes in 3 weeks. Never have I enacted a period to come so quick haha. 100 mg got me to ovulate but no pregnancy. This time we will do clomid preeseed and robitusion. Wish us luck


----------



## Mommieh25

Motherof2CA said:


> Sorry ladies for being MIA its been two months since I stopped clomid. One hectic time right now with work so I can't drive am hour away 3-4 times a month so the doctor agreed that I can continue my clomid just not monitored and no trigger. I will start 100 or 150 once this next period comes in 3 weeks. Never have I enacted a period to come so quick haha. 100 mg got me to ovulate but no pregnancy. This time we will do clomid preeseed and robitusion. Wish us luck

I do pray this is your time. I am on 150 and I of trigger. This was my first round of 150. Oh man...is all I can say. But it will be worth it!


----------



## BABTTC123

I got my birthday wish!! :D
:bfp: !!!! 

It is faint but very much visible!! I am 12 dpo today so that could explain it BUT last time at 12 dpo I couldn't get a positive on this brand of test. Not even at 13 dpo! So my hcg should be decently high I am guessing :3 
Let's hope this little bean sticks!!!

I will post pic as soon as my phone is charged enough...


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Omg Bab!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! You just knew you were pregnant!!!! That is so great! Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## BABTTC123

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172839_zps1d43ea16.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172824_zpsed4a6f59.jpg


----------



## Mommieh25

BABTTC123 said:


> I got my birthday wish!! :D
> :bfp: !!!!
> 
> It is faint but very much visible!! I am 12 dpo today so that could explain it BUT last time at 12 dpo I couldn't get a positive on this brand of test. Not even at 13 dpo! So my hcg should be decently high I am guessing :3
> Let's hope this little bean sticks!!!
> 
> I will post pic as soon as my phone is charged enough...

Congratulations!!!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you both!! 

I am pretty elated right now!! I have heard that pregnancies immediately following a miscarriage usually stick and produce healthy little munchkins :3 

I slipped the stick into hubbies pocket. I decided not to wait this time around. 
I am considering telling friends and family because I feel like it jinxed me last time by not sharing the news.. 

What do you think?? 
I would prefer to have a scan to go along with a cute announcement but......


----------



## drjo718

Congrats bab! So happy for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you!! :3


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BAB-- I think it is perfectly OK to tell some friends if you would like!!


----------



## Mommieh25

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

CD 50 here and no sign of AF


----------



## starrilicious

Hi people's. Am back again. Dunno for how long though Internet is pants here. 

Where are we in our cycles? Who's in the tww club? 

I'm 4dpo I think. Not temping this time round...


----------



## jaybee927

1nceUponATime-- me too CD 49!


----------



## Mommieh25

1nceUponATime said:


> CD 50 here and no sign of AF

Are you happy? Have you tested yet?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Definitely not happy. I tested on CD 28... So I know I'm not pregnant.... I don't even think I ovulated ... Just waiting around for AF to show up. And she's probably never going to show up , rahhhh!


----------



## Mommieh25

1nceUponATime said:


> Definitely not happy. I tested on CD 28... So I know I'm not pregnant.... I don't even think I ovulated ... Just waiting around for AF to show up. And she's probably never going to show up , rahhhh!

Gosh.....I'm so sorry to hear. Hopefully af will show soon. It's hard to know what to say sometimes, but I have been there as far try to conceive. Maybe not exactly the same story, but some disappointments. I understand. It will work out.


----------



## drjo718

I'm cd 15 hoping to ovulate...


----------



## drjo718

took this a bit after the time limit so it darkened, but it's close! CD 16.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Woooo prob today drjo! Or tomorrow very latest !


----------



## drjo718

Had a definite positive last night so I should o today!


----------



## Mommieh25

drjo718 said:


> Had a definite positive last night so I should o today!

Thanks foehn update. Continue to keep us posted.


----------



## drjo718

How is everyone?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey, I know it has been a while since I've said anything but I have been quietly stalking. 

Anyways, I am 6 weeks 2 days (depending on tracker) and on Thursday found out my hcg hasn't been doubling at an appropriate speed. It doubled at 130 hours :(
2/20 it was 549, 2/26 it was 1175. 
I have an vaginal ultrasound on Monday as well as more betas. I am hoping that my number shoot up and start doubling normally again and that we can see the baby and hear the heart. But I am having a hard time staying positive as everything I have read has been pretty poor outcomes. There have been a few miracle stories but most will follow up with miscarriage news.


----------



## drjo718

Bab- have they tested your progesterone?


----------



## BABTTC123

Yes, I had low progesterone to start (12) so was put on prometrium over a week ago. It is now up to 41.98


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> Yes, I had low progesterone to start (12) so was put on prometrium over a week ago. It is now up to 41.98

It may be different with prometrium but when I had an impending miscarriage they said that progesterone above 20 was more likely to indicate a stable pregnancy.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Awwww BAB...FX your numbers come back good and all is well! My thoughts and prayers are with you hun! Please keep us updated!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Any updates?


----------



## faith2015

1nceUponATime said:


> Any updates?

CD6, 2 more doses of clomid and then waiting on the O. Nothing new here


----------



## BABTTC123

Sorry for the delay again lol I have been pretty quiet on this site for the most part. 

Monday was my scan. measured 5 weeks 4 days that day. 
Hcg came back as 1860 so it didn't even come close to doubling in 4 days. It still went up though. 
My pregnancy is being closely monitored but they are expecting me to miscarry. 
I had some cramping last night while doing dishes that I was able to will away. Woke up in the middle of the night with pretty intense cramping that I was able to stop. Had some light brown spotting when I checked up there. Took a prescription strength aleve and felt better. Woke up early today and turns out I was a bit backed up. I am hoping that was the cause of my cramps. 
I am supposed to alert my doctors of any spotting or cramping so I guess I will have to do that later today...


----------



## sugargully

You have my prayers BAB. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

BABTTC123 said:


> Sorry for the delay again lol I have been pretty quiet on this site for the most part.
> 
> Monday was my scan. measured 5 weeks 4 days that day.
> Hcg came back as 1860 so it didn't even come close to doubling in 4 days. It still went up though.
> My pregnancy is being closely monitored but they are expecting me to miscarry.
> I had some cramping last night while doing dishes that I was able to will away. Woke up in the middle of the night with pretty intense cramping that I was able to stop. Had some light brown spotting when I checked up there. Took a prescription strength aleve and felt better. Woke up early today and turns out I was a bit backed up. I am hoping that was the cause of my cramps.
> I am supposed to alert my doctors of any spotting or cramping so I guess I will have to do that later today...

BAB--I've been praying for you. I hope that you are okay. FX for a miracle!


----------



## Taima

Hey ladies sorry I've been off for these 3 months as I'm not thinking about ttc and just living my life day by day as I'm not even ttc still which bothers me. Hoping to take first round of clomid next cycle when I go back to ttc. I'm planning to start BD on CD 12 you guys think that's ok? Or not early enough? Usually ovulate around CD 21 and never taken clomid before.
BABTT- I'm so sorry to hear you went through this. What happened? I'm truly hoping you were one of the miracle situations and still pregnant now. 

How's everyone? This thread has been so quiet these two months. 

Btw I found a lot of articles talking about how vitamin D is so essential to fertility and how a lot of women with pcos have vit D deficiency and how they improved in it. I don't have pcos but I knew I was vit D deficient Cuz I avoid the sun so much. Started taking vitamin D 4000iu and my ovulation day moved up from CD21 to 17 first cycle. Second cycle I was stressed during ovulation time and ovulated CD22. I never thought I'd see ovulation CD 16-17! Highly suggest Getting your vitamin D tested. Also the month I ovulated CD 17 I was also much more relaxed and happy. Not thinking about ttc. Not taking temps. Not using ovulation sticks. I knew I ovulated based on a random decision to take my temps starting CD 19 to find a post ov high temp. Indeed that cycle was shorter than all others.

A friend of mine had 45 day cycles. First cycle on vitamin D she had a 28 day cycle. 

Hope everyone gets their BFP soon.


----------



## BABTTC123

Sadly it ended as a blighted ovum and I miscarried at 8 weeks +3 days. But I have recovered already and am ready to try again :) no clomid for now, but if nothing happens in 3 months i will be getting on it again. 

How has everyone been???


----------



## drjo718

Hey ladies! I'm sad this thread got so quiet, I like it :) I'm in limbo right now. I didn't take meds this cycle to ovulate because I have a fibroid in my uterus that needs to come out and there's no point in trying until after surgery. Only problem is the surgery can only be done cd 6-13, and without meds I don't ovulate for several months, and without ovulation I don't have a period. So now if nothing happens in the next week, I'll be on CD 35, and I'll start provera to induce a period so I can schedule the surgery. Then I'm thinking the same thing will happen again and I'll need provera for another cycle so I can finally take femara and ttc. Long story short that puts me not ovulating til the beginning of july! Makes me sad :( I turn 31 that month too.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Hey everyone- I'm fresh off a month long break. I had to do birth control to induce a period because I was getting an infection from not having a period in a while. It was around a 95 day cycle :wacko: No ovulation. This month I am trying Soy Isoflavones.......I just have really nothing to lose. Clomid didn't work, Vitex didn't work or didn't have enough time to work. So, might as well try this. I am on CD 6. I'm going to call to make an appointment to get a referral to the RE in May.

I am using OPKs this cycle....but I am hoping not to get as stressed as other cycles, or disappointed if I don't get a positive OPK.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

How is everyone doing?


----------



## drjo718

I'm on day 6 of provera...


----------



## drjo718

AF showed yesterday on CD 55. Surgery is scheduled for the 15th. So glad to finally be moving forward. I'm not sure if af came bc of provera (in which case it took 9 days after my last dose) or if it came bc it was 14 days after ovulation, which is my normal LP. So I don't know if I'll need provera again since my cycles are long and unpredictable or if maybe I'll ovulate earlier. Either way, I may not have another chance to ttc until the beginning of july. We're planning a honeymoon in hawaii in october, so I'm hoping everything works out timing-wise.

How is everyone else?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm taking provera now to induce a period. I'm always back at square one. I wont have an appointment with an RE till probably September or later because of getting a new job. I'm disappointed and frustrated, and I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## drjo718

1nce, did you get AF yet?

I had my surgery today to remove the fibroid. All went well except it feels like I'm peeing daggers (I'm guessing this is just due to irritation of the urethra during the procedure) and I have a massive headache. I took one vicodin and now I feel nauseous, and still have a headache. I even asked for weaker narcotics since the percocet makes me really sick..but I still feel pukey. I didn't even need it for cramps lol


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Not yet. I am five days past last provera pill and I really thought it was coming, but my body hates me that much that provera doesn't normally work for me.  

Aww that sucks you feel so badly! Get better quick! Hopefully this gets you pregnant quicker!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Drjo- I hope you feel better soon! That can't be too fun :/ :hugs:
What round of Femera are you on now?

Once- I'm sorry to hear that af is being a b**** again :( 
My advice is to befriend someone who has a very regular cycle and hang out with her EVERYDAY!!! 
I was on cd 50 and then was made to go on a week long trip to Oregon for work with one of my bosses (the female one) She started her period and I had no signs at all but wound up starting mine! It was very light and lasted a week but my doctor said to count it as a period. 


afm- I had stopped taking ALL of my meds after my last miscarriage, my depression got pretty bad and is still pretty bad so I'm not expecting to fall pregnant any time soon. I was taking Metformin 1000 mg, prenatals and vitamin b complex. I just gave up I guess. 
My doctor offered to start me on Clomid again but I am hesitant. As much as I want a baby, I also don't want to endure another miscarriage. It just makes everything worst... 
I suppose all I can do is hope that it will happen naturally without us even trying, and if it doesn't then I will have to see if I will be ready to try again in the future.


----------



## drjo718

Sorry to hear your struggles, 1nce and bab. This day one year ago was the BD that resulted in my one and only pregnancy. Trying not to think about it too much. I'm not on meds for ovulation right now since there was no point in wasting it on a cycle when I would be on pelvic rest. I'll probably need provera again on CD 35 and we'll see if that works. Then I'll start the 3rd round of femara.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I feel like I've been depressed lately too. I try to fight it because there are so many other wonderful things happening in my life, but I have some very bad days with it. Just googling the costs of aggressive infertility treatments sends me into a tail spin. Why can't my body just do what I want !!


----------



## Taima

Hey everyone. 
I'm back to ttc. I'm 11 dpo and I got bfn on wondfo preg test yesterday at 10 dpo. I am just ready to get AF and start clomid 50 mg. my doctor didn't allow me to take them last month since I was traveling. My ovulation was so late CD 28. Clomid, here I come!

How's everyone doing? 
I'm sorry for your struggles bab and 1nce! I hope all our problems can be solved soon!


----------



## drjo718

Welcome back taima! I hope clomid does the trick for you.


----------



## Taima

Thanks drjo. How are you healing from your surgery ? 
I'm curious you mentioned you got pregnant only once a year ago and couldn't get preg again? How long are your cycles? 

Hope you get a miracle soon :)


----------



## drjo718

Taima said:


> Thanks drjo. How are you healing from your surgery ?
> I'm curious you mentioned you got pregnant only once a year ago and couldn't get preg again? How long are your cycles?
> 
> Hope you get a miracle soon :)

I feel fine from surgery. Really I felt fine the next day. Didn't even take any pain meds after surgery day.
Last year I got pregnant unexpectedly my first cycle off birth control. We had actually used protection all but 1 time...and that was all it took. But then I miscarried at 6 weeks. I have never had normal cycles. They're anywhere from 2 to 5 months apart and random. So I was started on clomid last fall and still ended up with a 74 day and a 61 day cycle. It didn't work. That's when I was sent to the fertility clinic. They did a bunch of testing and found the high prolactin and PCOS, which I had always suspected. They did an hsg which showed clear tubes but a shadow in my uterus, so I had a saline sonogram and that showed the fibroid that I was finally able to have removed. I did try 2 cycles of femara before I knew I needed surgery and I did ovulate with that on days 19 and 17. I havent taken it since Feb bc the doctor said the fibroid would either prevent a pregnancy or cause another miscarriage. I have been taking inositol, although not consistently, and I had a 55 day cycle before the surgery. Currently cd 26 and waiting to see if I ovulate. If not by day 35 I'll try provera.

Whew, it's a long story!


----------



## Taima

Aww it seems like a tough journey. Hopefully now that your fibroid is removed and you get AF you can get back on femara since it helped you ovulate around CD 17- 19 that's great. Hopefully you will then get your BFP and a sticky bean :)

I got AF yesterday and I'm CD 2 now. I will take my first ever clomid pill 50 mg tomorrow CD3-7.lets see what happens. The last cycle was crazy 45 days but understandable due to the stress of moving. 5th month TTc now and I know I shouldn't be going near clomid but I see my ovulation is on the late side CD 20+ so why wait? I'll just try one cycle and see how it goes.


----------



## TLK

How long are your cycles when taking clomid?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I have an appointment at the fertility clinic July 2nd. Not much going on other than that. I'm on a birth control reset AGAIN.


----------



## Taima

TLK said:


> How long are your cycles when taking clomid?

As of now I'm CD 15 and I have a mature follicle (and 2 others that I don't think will reach maturity) ready to come down anytime now. I will see the doctor today to see if I ovulated or not. But I should ovulate anytime from CD16-18 if I haven't already. I'll update you when I confirm ovulation. 

Good luck 1nce on your app with the fertility specialist I hope it works out for you soon. Probably they'll give you injectable meds and that'll be all you need. :)


----------



## drjo718

I finished provera 2 nights ago and started spotting tonight. Hoping af will be here tomorrow so I can start ttc again. My specialist seemed optimistic I could conceive in the next 3 cycles with femara.


----------



## Taima

Hey 
I am now 10 dpo and holding off from testing as I'm not in the mood for a BFN now. So this is my first month of clomid 50mg days 3-7 and I ovulated one egg the night of CD 17. Now just waiting. 

Drjo how are you? Where you at in your cycle?? Yea I definitely agree with your doctor you'll soon have your sticky bean with femara if your ovulating on it. Baby dust and best wishes to you :) 

I hope we all get our BFPs soon. This thread has been very quiet.


----------



## drjo718

Hi taima, glad to hear you ovulated. I'm cd 8 and finished femara last night. Just waiting now...


----------



## RayinNY

Hi all-
Looking for Clomid buddies. I'm in my second cycle of Clomid and 8th of TTC after going off BCP almost a year ago and having crazy irregular cycles. Dr thinks I have PCO based on my us and irregular cycles - but hormones come back normal. Had normal HSG and husbands SA was normal. Last month I took 2 rounds of Clomid - 50 my days 3-7,! 100 MG days 13-17 because follicles were not maturing the way they should have been and dr didn't want me to lose the month. Was triggered and had weird brown spotting on 10 dpo which I assumed was ib. Was ecstatic. Got full blown, nasty AF the next morning. Dr started me on 100 MG 3-7 this month and I went in for monitoring on day 13. I had 3 follicles between 12.5-14.5 and I'm supposed to opk until wed. If I don't o on my own, I'll get triggered wed. Then I have to go in dpo for progesterone bloodwork ans start using suppositories, which is new for me.

Hoping for happy July news ans baby dust for us all :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi all!! Sorry that I keep disappearing :S
Anyways I am currently on cd 36 and awaiting af... I have had some light spitting that keeps going away but no actual period. 
Took an hpt and got a bfn yesterday. I will take another today since my boobs have been twingy and are VERY full. But it is more than likely af symptoms. 
Oh well..

In other news! Assuming that this cycle is bfn, I intend on starting another round of clomid this next cycle! Probably be at 150 mg again, but who knows... I will see what my doctor says. :) 

Rayin- you can have polycystic ovaries without having the actual syndrome, polycystic ovary syndrome. It is an endocrine disorder so it screws up ALL of our hormones :/ blaaaah lol 
Hopefully you DON'T have it because it sucks!! I will pray that you just have some cysts that will go away! <3 
Suppositories don't sound fun at all :S fx that this is your month!!!

Drjo- I'm praying that this round of Femara will do the trick for you! It is about time for you to get your rainbow!!

Taima- have you tested yet? Fx and good luck!!!!

1nce- how are things going??? I popped into your blog a while back and forgot to leave a comment, but it sounded like you have found a good fertility clinic! When is your first appointment? Or have you had it already??


----------



## RayinNY

Thanks :) Just waiting to O- a little more stressful for me than the TWW because I've had a lot of anovulatory cycles. I'm just excited to O when it happens haha



BABTTC123 said:


> Hi all!! Sorry that I keep disappearing :S
> Anyways I am currently on cd 36 and awaiting af... I have had some light spitting that keeps going away but no actual period.
> Took an hpt and got a bfn yesterday. I will take another today since my boobs have been twingy and are VERY full. But it is more than likely af symptoms.
> Oh well..
> 
> In other news! Assuming that this cycle is bfn, I intend on starting another round of clomid this next cycle! Probably be at 150 mg again, but who knows... I will see what my doctor says. :)
> 
> Rayin- you can have polycystic ovaries without having the actual syndrome, polycystic ovary syndrome. It is an endocrine disorder so it screws up ALL of our hormones :/ blaaaah lol
> Hopefully you DON'T have it because it sucks!! I will pray that you just have some cysts that will go away! <3
> Suppositories don't sound fun at all :S fx that this is your month!!!
> 
> Drjo- I'm praying that this round of Femara will do the trick for you! It is about time for you to get your rainbow!!
> 
> Taima- have you tested yet? Fx and good luck!!!!
> 
> 1nce- how are things going??? I popped into your blog a while back and forgot to leave a comment, but it sounded like you have found a good fertility clinic! When is your first appointment? Or have you had it already??


----------



## RayinNY

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Bab. I haven't been as active on here either because nothing is really happening. I just got my period from another birth control reset. My appointment was suppose to be tomorrow, but I had to reschedule it for July 16. So, two more weeks until my consultation, and then I can only assume that they are going to want to do a battery of tests (so I will probably have to wait for my period, again) .... So it's probably going to be a little while until I get a treatment plan from them... I'm guessing it will be some time in September before they decide what to do with me because the blood tests need to be done on certain days of cycle, as well as ultra sound and I'm sure they'll want to schedule a HSG. I am glad you are back on track though, and I am praying for your rainbow :)


----------



## Taima

AF arrived today 16dpo.

Rayin- my doctor suspects pco from my scan but I may not have the syndrome. I won't be on clomid this cycle because she wants it cleared out of my system for the next cycle to do blood tests and see what's up

Good luck to everyone! Hoping we all get bfps soon.


----------



## RayinNY

Taima- I'm the same. My hormones all come out fine, but I have cysts and irregular periods, so my dr said PCO

Let us know how this cycle goes :) 



Taima said:


> AF arrived today 16dpo.
> 
> Rayin- my doctor suspects pco from my scan but I may not have the syndrome. I won't be on clomid this cycle because she wants it cleared out of my system for the next cycle to do blood tests and see what's up
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Hoping we all get bfps soon.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My visit with the RE is on Thursday. I'm a mixed bag of nervous and excited. I know not much is going to happen, but at least we are going forward...and I am nervous something is going to get screwed up. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## drjo718

I think the re will only help you. At least you would have some answers. 

Afm, femara helped me ovulate on cd20/21 this cycle. I'm now 4/5 dpo.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

drjo FX for your sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

1nce- your appointment is tomorrow!!!! Are you excited??

Rayin- how is your cycle going? 

Taima- sorry to hear about af :( 
fx for this new cycle!!!!

Drjo- how are you feeling?? Any symptoms? Fx this is your lucky cycle!!!

Afm- ovulated today after taking 150 mg of clomid days 5-9. 
Dtd with preseed to aid and haven't gotten up in over and hour and a half xD my legs were up for an hour straight!! Lol
I am sooo hoping this will be my rainbow!!!


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> Drjo- how are you feeling?? Any symptoms? Fx this is your lucky cycle!!!
> 
> Afm- ovulated today after taking 150 mg of clomid days 5-9.
> Dtd with preseed to aid and haven't gotten up in over and hour and a half xD my legs were up for an hour straight!! Lol
> I am sooo hoping this will be my rainbow!!!

I'm normally not a symptom spotter but i am feeling different and odd this cycle. A lot of random cramping and some sharp pains, feeling like I pulled the muscles in my lower abdomen, and getting fleeting weird tastes from food, like ice cream tasting like sour cream and onion. I'm trying not to think much of it.

Good for you for being able to keep your legs up that long! I think mine would fall asleep...lol. I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I had my appointment today, and of course we have all the tests that need to get scheduled....

Hubby has a sperm analysis scheduled for July 29th.
I have to induce a period with birth control, and on day 1 call the clinic, and they will schedule my HSG and all my different blood work.

After the clinic gets all the results of this, I will meet back with my RE and they will discuss our treatment plan. 

Of course all of this depends on test results, but she went over PCOS, and a bunch of other things, and possible unexplained fertiltiy, but thinks we might start with injectables and timed intercourse, or injectables with IUI...of course depends on test results. I kind of hope that my hubbys SA comes back super good, and we can do timed intercourse, but honestly, at this point, its like whatever gets me pregnant faster.

So there is at least a month worth of waiting ahead of me to take any of these tests. I just keep telling myself that this is going to all be worth it.

Funny story though, my DH is deathly afraid of needles and he nearly passed out in her office...all because of a two second conversation that went something like "you can inject yourself, or your husband could help you do it".....and DH said he felt like he was going to throw up and pass out.... I was like COME ON! LOL. I guess I will be injecting myself, but I almost prefer that. Haha.

Drjo, I really hope this is your sticky bean.

BAB- I'm so glad to hear from you and Clomid is still working for you! Hopefully this will be your rainbow!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

How is everyone!? All my tests are done, and my follow up is September 21 to discuss everything. I know it's so far away :-( oh well!


----------



## drjo718

Hey 1nce! Glad to hear you got all the testing done but that's crazy you have to wait so long for results! I hope you get some answers.

I'm on cd25 and 5dpo from 10mg femara. I'd love for this to be the successful cycle, but after 16 months I just don't put much stock in it. Plus we were under a lot of stress around ovulation time as OH's dad was very unexpectedly diagnosed with aggressive cancer and passed away 2.5 weeks later. His funeral was monday.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your loss DRJO! Maybe you will get a sticky bean despite the stress! 

They could have fit me in sooner, but they didn't have anything that would fit my schedule, and I really want to save the time I get off from work for actual tests and procedures relating to an iui or ivf...I know my tubes are open, and she said the bloods that came in looked fine so far..... So. I'm guessing I'm going to fall under "unexplained."


----------



## drjo718

I'm still in disbelief but I think I may have my bfp...had a random urge to test with 3rd urine of the day at 9/10dpo. And a beautiful pink 2nd line appeared within 3 minutes. I'm waiting to feel better about until more tests and betas, but I don't have a feeling of doom and gloom like I did when I found out I was pregnant with my miscarriage.


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats drjo!!!!!! Have you gotten your betas done yet???


----------



## drjo718

BABTTC123 said:


> Congrats drjo!!!!!! Have you gotten your betas done yet???

I did yesterday. 10/11dpo my hcg was 128 and my progesterone was in the 70s. So excited!


----------



## BABTTC123

That's amazing!!!! I'm so happy for you!! ^_^


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Omg I am so excited for you DRJO!! congrats! it makes me have some hope for myself ! One of ud finally has a BFP! who knows whose next! happy and healthy 9 months ! Please stay in touch!


----------



## Taima

Congrats to you Drjo I am so happy to hear about your BFP hope it's a sticky bean keep us updated.

Good luck to you 1nce and everyone else hope to see all your BFPs. 

I got my BFP at the end of July. I tested positive at 14 dpo and it was shockingly positive on an IC. Went to get bloods same day and HCG was 483.. heard Heartbeat at 6 w 5d I've now almost completed 10 weeks . 2 more weeks and I'm out of the critical period . Hoping all goes well. 

Hoping a BFP for everyone waiting


----------



## drjo718

Congrats taima! Did you take clomid or get a bfp on your own?

Afm, I've had several episides of spotting and 2 episodes of red bleeding. I had an ultrasound tuesday and again today. They can't find a reason for the bleeding. Baby measured 6+3 today and I got to hear the heart beating at 127. &#9825;


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Congrats guys !!! So happy for you!


----------



## Taima

drjo718 said:


> Congrats taima! Did you take clomid or get a bfp on your own?
> 
> Afm, I've had several episides of spotting and 2 episodes of red bleeding. I had an ultrasound tuesday and again today. They can't find a reason for the bleeding. Baby measured 6+3 today and I got to hear the heart beating at 127. &#9825;

Thanks :) I took clomid for one month which I ovulated on CD17 and it was BFN. Second month I didn't use clomid because I didn't want to use it consecutive months. Got my BFP that month without clomid. 

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat that is wonderful progress. I heard that spotting in early pregnancy is ok as long as the baby has a heartbeat. It's usually from the cervix or from a place away from the baby and doesn't affect the baby. After my BFP in 2 days I had a drop of brown and that was it. How's everything else? No morning sickness? Mine started around 6 weeks and right now it's at its worst. Hope you Have a happy and healthy 9 months : )

Thanks 1nce - I hope everything works out for you and you get that sticky bean very soon!


----------



## drjo718

I'm having occasional waves of nausea and some food aversions, and my bowels have changed since I conceived, and some bloating. Other than that and the bleeding, doing ok.


----------



## Taima

I was like that at 7 weeks and at 10 weeks it peaked. But I think it's starting to get better. However, food aversions are increasing. So anxious to get to 12 weeks and have a piece of mind from worrying.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

How's everyone doing ? I'm starting injectables this week, and hoping for a Halloween bean :)


----------



## moonstar_004

hello, clomid newbie here. i was prescribed clomid this cycle for the first time, 100mg/day(50mg morning and night). took them cd3-7. i still continued charting, even though i know that clomid can affect my pre-ovulation temps.

sooo now, i'm on cd32, no af, temp is still up. i actually didn't take my temp the past few days thinking that af will arrive anytime since i've been having mild cramps. 

does my chart look ok? i'm not sure if i ovulated late that's probably causing my late period, if ever. does clomid affect post-ovulation temps as well? chart is on my sig. hoping for any feedback or experience you may have had.

P.S. i haven't tested yet, as i thought i had a pregnancy test on hand this morning, but found out that it's an ovulation kit. aaand, i'm too scared to test!


----------



## Taima

1nceUponATime said:


> How's everyone doing ? I'm starting injectables this week, and hoping for a Halloween bean :)

Hey 1nce- good luck to you hope it works for you. Let us know when you ovulate :)


----------



## Taima

moonstar_004 said:


> hello, clomid newbie here. i was prescribed clomid this cycle for the first time, 100mg/day(50mg morning and night). took them cd3-7. i still continued charting, even though i know that clomid can affect my pre-ovulation temps.
> 
> sooo now, i'm on cd32, no af, temp is still up. i actually didn't take my temp the past few days thinking that af will arrive anytime since i've been having mild cramps.
> 
> does my chart look ok? i'm not sure if i ovulated late that's probably causing my late period, if ever. does clomid affect post-ovulation temps as well? chart is on my sig. hoping for any feedback or experience you may have had.
> 
> P.S. i haven't tested yet, as i thought i had a pregnancy test on hand this morning, but found out that it's an ovulation kit. aaand, i'm too scared to test!

Hey , It seems like you did ovulate CD15 and since your 17 dpo I would definitely test. I think you have a good chance. Best of luck to you :)


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm ovulating today :). In the TWW tomorrow!


----------



## drjo718

Woohoo! Get down to business 1nce!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

We have been! How are you DRJO and your bean !?


----------



## drjo718

We're doing well. Had the nt scan yesterday and from what I can tell, everything looks good. Baby was measuring on par, heartrate 161, wiggling around and doing some thumb/hand sucking.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Aww sounds amazing :)


----------



## Taima

1nce- I'm so happy to hear that you've ovulated!! How has your tww been?

Drjo- great to hear everything's going well. At my 12 week NT scan I found out it was a boy and confirmed 2 weeks ago. Did they tell you what you may be having?


----------



## drjo718

She didn't say but we saw the between the legs shot and I didn't see anything...


----------



## drjo718

Gender scan is Dec 16th!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Woohoo! Can't wait to hear what you are having! My last cycle was BFN. I'm in the 2ww again...December 14th is my blood test.


----------



## drjo718

Good luck!


----------



## drjo718

Hey, 1nce, any chance there's more than one baby in there? Your numbers look great!

Afm, we found out we're having a girl! I'm so excited! I felt since week 9 this baby was a girl but I started doubting myself a couple weeks ago. I was afraid I wanted a girl so much I was convincing myself thats what it was, and then i would be disappointed if it was a boy.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Congratsssss!! Awww a little girl how lovely! You are so deserving of getting what you want, and I'm so happy for you! Yes, there is a channnnce it could be twins, as I had two ripe follies when I triggered. It would be scary, but honestly would be very much OK because we have wanted two kids and getting it done in one shot would be ok. I have another beta scheduled for Tuesday , and if all is OK then I will be scheduled for an early ultrasound I suspect between 6-7weeks preg. 

How on earth did you survive early pregnancy?? I am terrified. The days aren't going by fast enough. I can only think of the worst case scenario, like I haven't even been happy because I'm sooo scared of something bad happening!


----------



## drjo718

Twins would be so fun! Early pregnancy is terrifying, especially if you've tried for a long time and/or had a loss. When I found out about this baby, I didn't have the feeling of doom like I did with my 1st pregnancy. All my numbers were good. Then I had bleeding. Two episodes of bleeding between about 6 and 8 weeks. I was so scared of losing another baby. I had 4 ultrasounds by the time I was 9 weeks, and all they could say was I had some fluid in a cul de sac but everything with the pregnancy looked normal. Fluid there usually results from an ectopic pregnancy, and I'm pretty sure I had 2-3 eggs when I ovulated, so I guess it's possible I had an early ectopic that resolved itself along with the intrauterine pregnancy. No way to know for sure. 

My only advice is to try to stay positive and enjoy each day as it comes. You'll feel better with each little pregnancy milestone, but the fear never entirely goes away. I guess that's the way parenting is, though!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

It sounds like that was terrifying, but it sounds like your right, an ectopic that resolved itself or something. I think I just like "know too much." Being on the forums and doing fertility, etc.... Most don't even know anything about fertility and probably because we all have things in common on here, it seems like EVERYONE has had a MC.... So I'm almost thinking it's unreasonable for me to assume I won't. I know the statistics say that it's only 20% but it seems like a lot more... Idk. You're right, one day at a time.


----------



## darkriver

Merry xmas everyone!


----------



## Taima

Congrats 1nce for your pregnancy hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! So happy for you. Don't worry early pregnancy goes by so slow but later after 16-20 weeks the weeks pass so fast you don't feel it.


Congrats to you on your baby girl Drjo! !!


----------

